# HTC Desire HD or Incredible S or any other



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2011)

Finally HTC has launched its Incredible S in India.
Now guys please suggest me which one should I buy and why,Desire HD(costs around 26K) or Incredible S(Don't know the price but will be under 30k i guess).

I also like iphone 4 but if I get it from outside India(unlocked version) it is going out of my budget.(is it worth spending 35K for iphone 4?)

Sony Ericsson is also launching its Arc(costs around 28-30K) & Neo(costs around 25K) within a month or so.

I can also get Dell Streak for 400 US$ from US but will have to wait for 1-2months for that.

*I need ur suggestions guys...
What should I do??Which phone should I get?
please suggest me from the above mention mobiles only(as I don't like LG,samsung or nokia phones)*


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

1. An iPhone 4 is worth spending.
2. Both the SE phones are currently overpriced.
3. HTC Incredible S is on pre-order at Flipkart.com for 27k. Its price should come down after its launch in last week of this month.
4. Dell Streak is huge enough to make it difficult to carry.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 19, 2011)

Incredible S FTW!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 19, 2011)

I voted iPhone 4, because at Rs 32k, (if you manage to get it), it won't be that overpriced. 
And I still think overall, Android lacks the polish of iOS.Now, that all of its major competitors have got hardware acceleration, I am hoping that, the next version of Android will bring a major upgrade, and provide support H/W acceleration in UI and browser especially.

I am not sure, whether the phones listed above will be getting upgraded to the that version of Android (that hypothetical version) even months after the release. 

Having said that, now that the iPhone 5 is around the corner, with lots of dual core phones with 2.3/2.4 Android phones to come, the price of these phones are bound to go even lower, and iPhone 4 might feel a bit too expensive a purchase.

Of the Android phones listed, Incredible S seems to be the best option (hopefully with a price drop to Rs 25k soon  )


----------



## NainO (Mar 19, 2011)

I always consider apple products to be on expensive side.
My choice - HTC Incredible S, but I suggest you to wait for its review (as according to some sources, second generation snapdragon processors aren't impressive)


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 19, 2011)

There is no best smartphone according to me and there will never be because newer models fly off at a very high pace......and dumb people tend to buy a new one everytime one comes out...(thx for bringing the prices down  )
Also as the platforms are different really even the same H/W gives different results....Android and iOS and Win7 are not comparable if you don;t consider usage....which obviously none here have considered....becoz-

Mostly people tend to judge wrt either Software Or H/W.....no one thinks of usage.....Remember definiton of a Smartphone..what you are discussing is a shiny toy not a smartphone..... 
For many even a Nokia 1100 is a smartphone if you get me.....not every body needs to spend aka DUMP 20-30k on a damn phone...get over it guys.... 

p>S:Sorry if this hurts someone or shatters some dreams of the so called geeks here.....no pun intended

BE THE REAL DEAL OR ELSE FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO DO


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ I didn't get that. Do you mean that people should not buy expensive phones even if they can afford one ? Then you are either a cheapskate or jealous.


----------



## mavihs (Mar 19, 2011)

check out LG Optimus X2


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 19, 2011)

@pauldmps
[M happy you have enough money  most don't and overspend because of the like of many of us here.....]
No by all means get all you want if you have money.....but consider this
Ask yourself...do you relly need this.....do you really need to spend that much[other mobiles that are not so expensive can get the same work done].....Is it your need ot do you want to buy just coz it's the latest and every other geek has one?

ex..first HTC DESIRE...hey no now galaxy S with a flashy AMOLED no now Incredible S ...and yes this list is never ending becoz people don't understand this is a marketing gimmick for companies to earn...this is not a daily need ....so companies making these shiny toys have to do this and fool people if i may say so ..... 

If one asks these ques sure 50% would opt for much decently priced phones and phone companies will stop making a killing by launching a new product...*especially in india where most high end buyers are not professionals but young college guys or those who have just started their carriers.....*


out of the rest 50% ...most don;t know why they are buying this..just coz everybody everywhere says this is the best in the market and those with money to dump/fanboys/geeks/or those who have not earned some of it themselves....
So out of the total only 1%[not a fact ] are those who actually need it and use it to the fullest.....I hope you are among them...coz definitly everybody here has enough money including me..... 

p>S was not trying to be preachy......but this forum definitly needs this as there are other things to care about than smartphones NOM /....

*So why i posted this here..simply because this needs to be acknowledged....and if one has enough money i urge you to give it to those who really need it more than u...[one can find many easily in india]..and buy what you relly need as WESTERN CONSUMERSIM WILL LEAD US NOWHERE....*

One more reason i was urged to reply because most people refer from digit forums for their purchases and read the threads.....those who are not so into it don;t comment but they are surely influenced by threads like this[maybe this is what is called MARKETING]....

Somebody with less info might overspend by viewing these polls...

p>S:Maybe there should be a sticky for telling readers that there are other options coz most don't post .....just browse...comments/reading ratio <.2 in here or for any other forum.....


----------



## NainO (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^ huh???
Buddy, it would have been better if you have posted something helpful.
It's OP's desicion to buy a high-end device, we are here to suggest him the best he can buy in his budget. Simple isn't it?  So, try to make your posts useful.



mavihs said:


> check out LG Optimus X2



Optimus 2X costs around $800, thats around 35-38k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

it won't cost more than SGS SII. total price is expected to be below 35k.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 19, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> ex..first HTC DESIRE...hey no now galaxy S with a flashy AMOLED no now Incredible S ...and yes this list is never ending becoz people don't understand this is a marketing gimmick for companies to earn...this is not a daily need ....so companies making these shiny toys have to do this and fool people if i may say so .....



These are seriously good devices. HTC Desire, SGS, Incredible S... these are computers in your pocket.

Yes, these are toys also. Sometimes I wonder if I should really get a high-end phone, or a mid-range android+tablet combination. 

Some men are into cars, some into watches... I like tech...



aakashdave11 said:


> *So why i posted this here..simply because this needs to be acknowledged....and if one has enough money i urge you to give it to those who really need it more than u...[one can find many easily in india]..and buy what you relly need as WESTERN CONSUMERSIM WILL LEAD US NOWHERE....*



COMMIE!!! How much will you give? It will never be enough...



aakashdave11 said:


> p>S:Maybe there should be a sticky for telling readers that there are other options coz most don't post .....just browse...comments/reading ratio <.2 in here or for any other forum.....



Most Digiters buy midrange phones... 10k to 20k is the norm here...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 19, 2011)

@aakashdave11,
<RANT>
You do realise that what you preach applies to almost anything? For eg. why buy a new house, isn't your old 2 bhk flat/apartment enough? Why buy a new TV, isn't your old black and white tv (extreme, then let's change it to 11-channel 21" TV) serve your purpose..

And if you think in the extreme, then a simple Nokia 1100, would serve everyone's purpose, unless your business/line of work requires a more capable phone. 
</RANT>


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 19, 2011)

@NainO
Yes maybe i was to general in my comments....this was so as not to point though...
@Android fan
i agree....and same here ....i am guessing you might be having a device which you bought for it's usage to you... maybe a galaxy3/O1 or maybe a wildfire even

From the OP i got the idea that the person is interested in buying new toys....maybe not...
If he was looking to get a device which will support his usage/lifestyle then maybe the ques/post would have been different....
Altohugh i know we are here to ans what is asked but i think i am right i doing this.....as there is no following of rules these days (refer end of msg)

With asking which devices ..there is no mention of other details even requirements...
"Now guys please suggest me which one should I buy and why"
without any req how can one suggest,still our experts have suggested..well who gives a damn...

No mention of h/w software req ...any previous OS's or smartphones used etc.....So i assume this guy is not into tech but just want for the heck of it coz he has some extra cash to burn
"Seriously i APPLE IPHONE4"..
now one will say it is a great device blah blah blah...but look at the price point...also no warranty in india...it is not meant for india wlse it would have been available here...
One will agree a superb phone for 60k is no good as it is not a real world option....i think same is the case for Iphone4  in india.....but yes people still buy it.....

Also many are talking about buying high end smartphones....let me tell you points to note
On the h/w front:
.3g has just arrived into india....just launched by private players that is(which comes to be 10p/10kb i.e 10k for 1gb get it....)..
BSNL plans are the cheapest many are using since last year i know ....

..these phones are made for heavy data usage market where speeds touch 7.2mb to 20mbps(3.5g verizon)  ..not for indian networks...

On the s/w front:
.iOS was not meant for india......indian consumers were not kept in mind before creating any apps or features.....all apss are based for US market....

..Android ...till few months back one was not able to download paid apps from market let alone sell some indian apps.....

..Wiin7 ...a smartphone which does not have copy paste come on...no zune pass/xbox live etc

NOW why does one get a smartphone if one cannot use the features simple ....follow the trend and that is what @OP post is displaying....
Just becoz someone in US reviews it other buy it...not neccessary we need it here...

Also one does not need these high speed's in india as most users don;t use mobiles for heavy downloads.....except the 1% who know and use tethering on their phones ....that is my point and i rest my case....

HOPE OP gets it.....buy what u really need..post requirements...then get suggestions about which range,models...here in this forum it is other way round...you could get better advice ....here i said it
as "(as I don't like LG,samsung or nokia phones)" sounds NOOB 

FORUM STICKY-by DESIBOND

1. Budget?
2. Display type and size?
3. Form Factor? bar, slider, flip?
4. Preferred choice of brand?
5. Preferred input method (QWERTY, touchscreen, numpad, touch-n-type).
6. What camera option you want? Please specify need for flash, autofocus, front facing camera.
7. Preferred operating system? (Android, Symbian, iOS, Windows Phone etc).
8. Preferred connectivity options (3G, Wifi etc)Please specify clearly.
9. Preferred applications (Flash, Swype, GPS, etc)?
10. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, mails, internet, gaming etc)?
11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?
12. Any other info that you want to share


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2011)

@aakashdave11
It is not like I am not into tech and I am buying it just to burn cash..I am a gadget lover thats it,it is really hard for me to spend such a big amount(25-30k) on a mobile but still I m doing because some people like cars,watches etc but I like gadgets i.e. mobiles,laptops etc.

BTW currently I am using an HTC touch with Windows mobile 6.1 version from almost 1.5-2yrs n I have got bored from it so I am planning to by a new one.

So if you want my requirements then here are they:
1. Budget- 25-30k
2. Display type and size-a minimum of 3.5" screen or more
3. Form Factor-bar(touchscreen)
4. Preferred choice of brand-apple n HTC
5. Preferred input method-touch
6. What camera option I want-A minimum of 5MP camera or more and a front facing camera would be nice
7. Preferred operating system-Android or iOS
8. Preferred connectivity options-3G as well as Wifi
9. Preferred applications-GPS and all the basic applications like adobe reader,MS office applications etc
10. Primary use of handset-listening music,click some nice photos as I can't carry my camera everytime, checking mails, surfing the internet (n playing games sometimes)
11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?-its already written above
12. hardware specs-atleast 1Ghz processor and atleast 512mb of ram


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Now we are talking....hmm let me see from your stated req i want to clear somethings

So if you want my requirements then here are they:
1. Budget- 25-30k... 
Ok ur choice but wait
2. Display type and size-a minimum of 3.5" screen or more
get it
3. Form Factor-bar(touchscreen) 
ok
4. Preferred choice of brand-apple n HTC
typical
5. Preferred input method-touch
ok...priorty 1...
6. What camera option I want-A minimum of 5MP camera or more and a front facing camera would be nice
this is a major req....
7. Preferred operating system-Android or iOS
iOS has only one option right now as you might be knowing....
8. Preferred connectivity options-3G as well as Wifi
got it
9. Preferred applications-GPS and all the basic applications like adobe reader,MS office applications etc
ok basic for all phone s above >10k
10. Primary use of handset-listening music,click some nice photos as I can't carry my camera everytime, checking mails, surfing the internet (n playing games sometimes)
Galaxy3,O1 or ACE can do it good....i.e if gaming sometimes
11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?-its already written above

12. hardware specs-atleast 1Ghz processor and atleast 512mb of ram
why this for your requirements .......600-800Mhz is okay....


WHAT I GET ur req is:
- Camera >5mp....and front facing preffered
-Primary use of handset-listening music,click some nice photos as I can't carry my camera everytime, checking mails, surfing the internet (n playing games sometimes)

I SUGGEST:
Budget of 25-30k not req.......
 FOR your Priority 1 and primary usage any android phone from O1(3.2") can do...if you want that extra .3" .... galaxy ACE is good(i.e if your drop the brand cliche....) to be on the safe side....
*According to me get a IDEOS X6 or Olive smart 300 (indian name maybe too risjy for u) when it launches....comaparable to Galaxy SL if price is b/w 17-18k...buy this for the use of it...a no no if u want to show off ur new device to others...as it is a block evne uglier than the SL.. *

Reagarding camera i agree lower end phones do not have a decent option so we are above >13k now..
ACE has a 5MP camera which satisfies ur req...it has LED flash also which tops ur req...but i would recommend no phone is a substitue for a DLSR(joke) or even a decent digicam..except if you go for N8 or any good SE phone..which is not in ur brand list ...so if you want decent pics hold on...

SL and X6 have 5mp....but a front cam also..... with this u get ur proccy ram combo though 

Now all you require is available withing 15k ....why spend more instead buy ACE and save some to get a good digicam like a NikonP series one.......or for higher go for X6 or SL....


That is not all...there is no mention to be able to use some great apps....no mods..no ROM... so why iOS or Android dont's know....this is where the hype comes in when looking into higher budgets....
1GHZ proccy and 512mb ram are just the config for the phones u mentioned earlier.....acc to ur usage you don;t need it..
Just becoz Nokia is not the norm these days among the tech community does not mean they do not deliver.....
For your req even nokia has some options ...you will get a good build quality with good h/w and ruggedness if u want .......



NOW that you haev stated clearly people here can really help you getting a device which suits your req

p>S on't decide on a budget and then look into devices...first get ur usage and then decide on a price..  ..hope i was able to help... intention was to do the same....



On giving it another thought maybe u will not take my advise as ur brand not being present...
LAST OPTION (MAYBE U NEED THIS):
SHOW OFF+great phone+OK PRICE+UR BRAND:
HTC DESIRE .... get it for 19.k from letsbuy(not sure but here is the cheapest price  don;t spend extra on HD/Incredible S .....not worth it now that dual core phones are coming like galaxy S2 and Optimus 2x...and yes not from HTC


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2011)

@aakashdave11

Buddy I already own a digicam.
And I have already mentioned that I don't like Samsung phones so I m not going to buy Ace.
And I have already said that I want a front facing camera,but desire doesnt have that tough it is a good phone but please suggest me from the above mentioned phones....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 20, 2011)

@aakashdave11
I too cannot afford such phones. I use a 4k phone.

Now coming back to your posts, there are people who use their phone to the fullest & there are people who buy expensive phone just for showoff. By reading the queries, it is almost impossible to guess which type the person is. So we stick to what we do the best, suggest him the best phone possible in his budget.


This is a tech forum & most of the queries are from people who want to get the fullest out of every penny they spend. Any user who just wants a showoff will rather visit a showroom & buy the most shiny-looking phone available there. They won't ask it here.

Sometimes we do get people who ask us about buying substandard or outdated phones. When we reply with something better, they just keep on ranting about the same phones. Those guys just need a showoff & will pick something like the Xperia X10, HTC Wildfire or even the N8 which are not worth the money.

If you want, you can continue your discussion here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/133861-really-worth-buying-costly-mobile-phone.html

Please don't crap this thread.

@OP 

If you want the Incredible S, I'll recommend that the proper reviews are out before you buy the phone. It does not make sense to hurry now.

If you can survive the closed ecosystem of Apple (& iTunes), then look no further, get the iPhone 4, possibly from Hong-Kong.

The SE phones are overpriced so wait for their release so that the prices comes down to acceptable levels.


----------



## mavihs (Mar 20, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @OP
> 
> If you want the Incredible S, I'll recommend that the proper reviews are out before you buy the phone. It does not make sense to hurry now.
> 
> ...



no point going for iPhone 4 as whats going on the net is that iPhone 5 is going to be released in June & plus iPhone 4 is plagued with lots of probs so its not worth it! Also Android is taking over the market now!!!


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 20, 2011)

@pauldmps
there are many options even for 4k and you can do almost everything..that the OP wants to do..... get  a USED...HTC g1...if you look hard enough....
IT is not about money so leave it there..

No i am not trying to crap this thread...  
Also right not buying HTC Dersire HD/Iphone4/incredible S is of no use.....
Soon dual core phones with 10x faster GPU like Nvidia's tegra 2 will hit the market around june and will be priced @30k for now then 26-27k later....

Basically this is not a good time for a high end buyer.....


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> No i am not trying to crap this thread...


I truly understand that you aren't trying to crap the thread, but your posts have slightly shifted the path of this thread.

The OP wants to buy a mobile, and I think we should only stick to the topic and give him suggestions accordingly. No more off-topic now. Thanks.


----------



## NainO (Mar 21, 2011)

Phonearena.com - HTC Incredible S Review
Phonearena points - 7.5
Dissappointed


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, If your are budget is allow you to buy a iphone 4,So please go for it.As you mention the list of phones above, you can choose HTC Incredible S in my opinion.One of my friend is using this handset and really its a nice handset.But if you want to buy a android phone which contains most of the features of expensive high end phone then I will suggest you Orange San Francisco aka ZTE Blade aka DELL XCD 35  believe this phones is great when you compare with price to his features, it will cost you around Rs 10000 but there is catch you have to purchase from a U.K.I saw more than dozen of people are getting this phone and its out of stock in most of store.If you are interest in this handset you can order from here Link


Hardware Specifications of Orange San Francisco 

    * Android 2.1 Eclair (You can upgrade to 2.2 custom ROM and after de-brand the phone it will be run more faster due to Orange software it lit bit laggy )
    * Qualcomm MSM7227 600MHz processor (after root it will overclock to MAX: 729::MIN: 122 )
    * 512MB RAM
    * UMTS 900/2100 MHz
    * GSM 900/1800/1900 MHz
    * HSDPA (3G+)
    * 3.2 megapixel camera with autofocus (The camera is fine)
    * 3.5" WVGA (800x480)  TFT  touchscreen (Consider this feature and compare with others) sharp display and when you read text what i can say wow.
    * WiFi 802.11 b/g
    * Bluetooth
    * FM radio
    * GPS (Consider this feature and compare with others)
    * Accelerometer (Consider this feature and compare with others)
    * Digital compass (Consider this feature and compare with others)
    * Light sensor
    * Proximity sensor
    * 116mm / 56.5 mm / 11.8mm
    * 130g
    * 4 hours talktime (lol) 1250 MAh 
    * 9 days standby (lol)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ same processor in Optimus One doesn't cross 850Mhz. how can it reach 1ghz?

HTC Incredible S review- engadget.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

Camera is utter disappointment.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ same processor in Optimus One doesn't cross 850Mhz. how can it reach 1ghz?
> 
> HTC Incredible S review- engadget.



Oh sorry my mistake but stable on this frequency MAX: 729::MIN: 122 



pauldmps said:


> Camera is utter disappointment.


 yes it is.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

so according to u I should not buy Arc,neo and streak and u peope say that incredible s is better than desire HD so now only 2 options are left i.e. iphone 4 and incredible s.
Please don't tell me to wait for iphone 5 as it will come in july and i have to wait a long time for that(is it worth to wait for such a long time for it?)
*So now please give me the final verdict,which one I should buy iphone 4 or incredible s as there is a lot of price difference in both.incredible s will cost me 26K approx and iphone 4 32K approx(which one is worth more) *


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

Go for iphone4.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2011)

The Neo/Arc is certainly not overpriced. If anything the Incredible S is. Crappy cam, crappy screen and Android 2.2 in Incredible S, the undersides of which are all looked into by Both the SE models. Exmor R, Bravia display and the same processor in both the models makes it a better deal than anything on the market. Also SE is launching Qriocity which provides unlimited music downloads for a penny.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

I m getting very much confused guys....
SE neo will not be available before mid of May and I m dropping the idea of buying Arc n streak n u people say that Incredible S is better than Desire HD(even I think the same).And if I want the iphone 4 then I need to wait for a month atleast to get it from somebody who is going or coming from Singapore/HK/Canda.
So I m only left with Incredible S which I will buy in 1st week of April now as currently it is not available in the market.
One more option which is also coming in ma mind is that I should wait for iphone 5 but as we all know everyday a new handset comes in the market.So I don't think it is worth waiting for it,what do u think guys is it really worth waiting for it for such a long?
According to me Incredible S is the best phone for me right now.
Now what do u say,which one should I buy iphone 4(I have to wait for it a little bit) or Incredible S.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2011)

Iphone -4 is a waste of money....even if you manage to unlock it....u wont be able to upgrade to a newer version of OS as it will again lock the phone....also the new release of I -OS has not been unlocked so far(not sure)....

I suggest go for Incredible S or either wait for some time S-2/S-2 mini....m not sure when will they be available...



aakashdave11 said:


> @NainO
> Yes maybe i was to general in my comments....this was so as not to point though...
> @Android fan
> i agree....and same here ....i am guessing you might be having a device which you bought for it's usage to you... maybe a galaxy3/O1 or maybe a wildfire even
> ...



From where do you get so much time for writing such huge comments...just kidding

Well in short you are asking OP to spend on a phone which is worth the cost as it will tend to phase out due to newer technology....I completely agree to that but that is something which is not in our hands as technology will continue to grow and you can't just stick to one thing for long...

For example...look at me ...I was waiting for Nexus-S for so long but then now so many phones have been launched which are actually much better than Nexus-S...Then i thought of getting Desire,then SGS,then Desire-HD...etc and so on...and now they are abt to launch S-2 ans S-2 mini.......so my point is technology will continue growing so will our needs....I hope I am not hurting anyone's feeling here...


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Iphone -4 is a waste of money....even if you manage to unlock it....u wont be able to upgrade to a newer version of OS as it will again lock the phone....also the new release of I -OS has not been unlocked so far(not sure)....



Hey I m talking about purchasing an unlocked version from singapore,canada,Hong kong for approx 32k
I m not going to buy a locked phone.
So now what do u want to say?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Hey I m talking about purchasing an unlocked version from singapore,canada,Hong kong for approx 32k
> I m not going to buy a locked phone.
> So now what do u want to say?



Dude...if you buy I-Phone... are you never going to update the OS or the firmware of the phone??? If no, then go ahead....else its gonna be a pain in your a$$....coz it will get locked again after an update...unless you know how to unlock it again you are good to go...but IMO i wouldn't buy I-phone...just a personal choice


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

@abhidev

Bro if we buy a factory unlocked version then we don't need to unlock it and we can update the OS anytime very easily...
In countries like singapore,canada,Hong kong,UK it is sold unlocked only(factory uncloked,it is never locked to a network,officially unlocked by apple only)


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 22, 2011)

Neo and arc both are good phones. And they have edge over incredible s. Just told u 2 wait 4 some time after they launches. Coz u could get it at a lesser price


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Dude...if you buy I-Phone... are you never going to update the OS or the firmware of the phone??? If no, then go ahead....else its gonna be a pain in your a$$....coz it will get locked again after an update...unless you know how to unlock it again you are good to go...but IMO i wouldn't buy I-phone...just a personal choice






abhidev said:


> Iphone -4 is a waste of money....even if you manage to unlock it....u wont be able to upgrade to a newer version of OS as it will again lock the phone....also the new release of I -OS has not been unlocked so far(not sure)....



If you have any information about iphone how to unlock and upgrade it do you ?.So I suggest you  please stay away,because you don't know anything its looking  like you heard from some one conversation "iphone oh man don't buy, you know why if you upgrade to newer OS then you lost your unlocking and wait for a long  until new unlocking will be release.Really thanks you save me:glass-surprise:".

@aroraanant Don't be panic,If you are purchasing factory unlocked there is no issue and if you manage to get software unlocked version which obviously its a cheaper but don't worry you can upgrade to new OS or firmware without losing any your unlocking before upgrading to newer FW you have to do few things.And please decide which handset you want don't lie on other choice because every person is different point of view.Same as like me i am using iphone because like it the app,screen, touch sensor and easy to use in  my daily life and yes its expensive so what don't buy  billion of iphone 4 already sold this my second iphone 4 and I know how much and why I am paying for it.Ask some here "I give you choice to buy a phone iphone 4 and any other good android  and decrease the the price of iphone then see the result.If you there is not lot of difference in price when you compare the product and company apple product always  expensive because its worth and they charge premium its like monopoly (ex-Microsoft).So please its up-to you and if concern with price and your budget is limited then you have to decide.However you are king because customer is king its your money do what you want to do.I just only give you information and share my experience with you and your is looking very confused .I am not sure but I have a feeling you made your mind for iphone4 but some force  are stopping you  am I right  cheers.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

@nightmare

Yes there was a time I made my mind for iphone 4 but currently none of friend is going or coming from Singapore or Canada or HK.So i m facing a lil problem in getting it coz I don't want to buy from any shops out as they can't be trusted and also they r selling it very costly,and if i want an iphone 4 then I have to wait for a month or so(by that time iphone 5 will also be out)
So then came in my mind Desire HD but as u see HTC has launched Incredible S which is better than Desire HD.So I m trying to make my mind for that tough I can get an unlocked version of Dell Streak for only US$400 but now I m not interested in Streak.
So just a lil confused that whether I should buy Incredible S or should wait for iphone 4.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

ya saw in a forum dealer are selling at this rate mention below.

Apple iPhone 4 -

16GB Factory Unlocked W/O box (all accessories) - 36000/-
16GB Factory Unlocked Sealed - 37590/-

32GB Factory Unlocked W/O box (all accessories) - 40500/-
32GB Factory Unlocked Sealed - 41990/-

Then go for Incredible S it not worth waiting for iphone4 or you can buy from ebay HK or why not try some good mobile shop in Delhi or Bombay.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Hey I m talking about purchasing an unlocked version from singapore,canada,Hong kong for approx 32k
> I m not going to buy a locked phone.
> So now what do u want to say?



Yes, a factory unlocked iPhone can by upgraded easily without fear of locking.

BUT, you won't be able to jailbreak.

No more Cydia... No SBS Settings... just think about it... no jailbreak possible even on a factory unlocked device.


----------



## mavihs (Mar 22, 2011)

from wat is going on the net, iPhone 5 is going to be released in June!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, a factory unlocked iPhone can by upgraded easily without fear of locking.
> 
> BUT, you won't be able to jailbreak.
> 
> No more Cydia... No SBS Settings... just think about it... no jailbreak possible even on a factory unlocked device.



Yaar if we buy a factory unlocked iphone then what is need of get it jailbreaked?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 22, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, a factory unlocked iPhone can by upgraded easily without fear of locking.
> 
> BUT, you won't be able to jailbreak.
> 
> No more Cydia... No SBS Settings... just think about it... no jailbreak possible even on a factory unlocked device.



A jailbreak for iOS 4.3 should be out soon. And every further updates will be jailbroken in no time. So I don't think anyone should worry on this.

BTW, the prices Nightmare posted are much better than Ebay & Amazon.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Yaar if we buy a factory unlocked iphone then what is need of get it jailbreaked?



Believe me without JB my phone is like dead.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Believe me without JB my phone is like dead.



Can you explain how?

But if we r getting a factory unlocked phone then i think there is no need of jailbreaking it.
Then y u people are saying that we need to jailbreak it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2011)

Customization  and lots of thing


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2011)

So you mean that I should go for a locked one and then jailbreak it rather than going for a factory unlocked one?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

No,Mine is also factory unlocked.I think you have to learn about JB and unlocking.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> So you mean that I should go for a locked one and then jailbreak it rather than going for a factory unlocked one?



Unlock and Jailbreak are two different things.

Unlock allows you to use any SIM card you want, unlike a locked iPhone which can be used with AT&T only.

Jailbreak allows you many different customization options. I especially love SBS settings, Winterboard themes from Cydia, PDAnet for tethering and the ability to sideload apps. Its like Root access. Can be useful if you know what you are doing.

But if you are a casual user, and don't care about Root access and are happy with all the software available in the Apple Appstore, then iPhone is a great device for you and you should buy one...

Cheers!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 23, 2011)

in that case I don't think I need a factory unlocked iphone and I can buy a locked phone from US which will cost me only 28k.

So now that means anyone should not go for factory unlocked phone we can buy i locked phone also,it doesnt matter at all.
Is it like that?


----------



## dhanraj (Mar 23, 2011)

No.. Factory unlocked version is anytime better if u can afford it...
As AndroidFan mentioned.. Jailbreaking and unlocking are 2 seperate things..

Unlocking allows you to use your iPhone with any Network carrier.
When your phone is software unlocked, you lose the lock when you upgrade the OS on the phone trough iTunes.. and you will have to wait for a proper unlock to be released by the developer's for that upgraded version of OS.
This is not the case when the phone is Factory Unlocked. You can freely upgrade your OS as and when it comes.

And Jailbreaking allows you to do lots of customizations which is otherwise not possible.

Regardless of the phone being a software unlocked / factory unlocked version, if you are interested in doing these customizations like the one's mentioned by AndroidFan in the above post, you will have to jailbreak it..


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 23, 2011)

OK.Now I am understanding what u people r saying...
So let me see which one I will buy now iphone 4 or Incredible S.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ check your PM man be fast.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont see how the Incredible S edges the SE Xperia series in any way. When it comes to unlocking, the Xperia X10 has be rooted and as I speak I am running CM7 with Gingerbread on my phone. As per hardware specs, the same processor with Dual channel RAM beats the cut there too. And it also comes with the latest version of Android. 
The Incredible S on the other hand is just a refurbished DEsire HD with below par battery life and a pathetic cam and screen. If you ae buying the Incredible S just to be able to mod it, I think thats a lame approach towards approaching Android. Dev support in XDA is great for all phones. Oh wait, The incredible S comes with 2.2 right? And since they release updates on a region basis, India may receive the update no earlier than may


The Neo is due for release along with the Arc btw.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Incredible S lauched yesterday in India for 29K...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> If you have any information about iphone how to unlock and upgrade it do you ?.So I suggest you  please stay away,because you don't know anything its looking  like you heard from some one conversation "iphone oh man don't buy, you know why if you upgrade to newer OS then you lost your unlocking and wait for a long  until new unlocking will be release.Really thanks you save me:glass-surprise:".
> 
> @aroraanant Don't be panic,If you are purchasing factory unlocked there is no issue and if you manage to get software unlocked version which obviously its a cheaper but don't worry you can upgrade to new OS or firmware without losing any your unlocking before upgrading to newer FW you have to do few things.And please decide which handset you want don't lie on other choice because every person is different point of view.Same as like me i am using iphone because like it the app,screen, touch sensor and easy to use in  my daily life and yes its expensive so what don't buy  billion of iphone 4 already sold this my second iphone 4 and I know how much and why I am paying for it.Ask some here "I give you choice to buy a phone iphone 4 and any other good android  and decrease the the price of iphone then see the result.If you there is not lot of difference in price when you compare the product and company apple product always  expensive because its worth and they charge premium its like monopoly (ex-Microsoft).So please its up-to you and if concern with price and your budget is limited then you have to decide.However you are king because customer is king its your money do what you want to do.I just only give you information and share my experience with you and your is looking very confused .I am not sure but I have a feeling you made your mind for iphone4 but some force  are stopping you  am I right  cheers.



-Dude tell  me one thing....are you even able to transfer files over Bluetooth after spending such huge bucks on the phone???
-Also are you able to expand storage on your phone???
-Are you able to get good signal strength if you don't hold it like a robot???
-Also it doesn't support real multitasking...i would say it just fakes it...
-After spending so much money, the camera you get is just 5mp...when the cell phones almost half its cost provide you with a better camera...think about it
-also it is entirely covered with glass i suppose(not sure)...its a finger print magnet....
-It doesn't support flash.....
So think before spending so much money...buy what is worth the money


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 23, 2011)

@dreamcatcher
Neo will be releasing in 1st week of may and Arc in 2nd week of april.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 23, 2011)

@chintan- I am talking about Official Gingerbread on the Incredible S. It comes with 2.2. 

The Arc will be here sooner than that. In fact, SE already had a hands on with the dealers and everyone was given a feel of the handset. My dealer here says that the phone will be here by the beginning of April. And yea, the Neo and Arc launch together dude. Check out the SE announcement. Now its up to the dealer to stock it. 

The Iphone 4 is a great phone too if you can pay for it. The signal issue is overhyped. No one holds their phone like a brick while talking or doing anything. You get used to it. The interface is silky smooth and everything works like a charm. 
And let me clear a few things up..

1)Theres an app over which you can transfer files over bluetooth on the iphone.
2)As i said the signal issue is vastly overhyped.
3)The camera is good enough. Backlit and takes good pictures. Megapixels hardly matter.
4')Skyfire for flash
5)Best build in a phone yet. 

I am not an iphone fanboy or anything, but just dont pull down the iphone for the sake of it


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> @chintan- I am talking about Official Gingerbread on the Incredible S. It comes with 2.2.
> 
> The Arc will be here sooner than that. In fact, SE already had a hands on with the dealers and everyone was given a feel of the handset. My dealer here says that the phone will be here by the beginning of April. And yea, the Neo and Arc launch together dude. Check out the SE announcement. Now its up to the dealer to stock it.
> 
> ...



I am not trying to pull down I-phone....its a gr8 phone but highly overpriced....my point is if you are spending so much money then why not spend on something that has something better to offer than the i-phone....thats all...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> -Dude tell  me one thing....are you even able to transfer files over Bluetooth after spending such huge bucks on the phone???
> -Also are you able to expand storage on your phone???
> -Are you able to get good signal strength if you don't hold it like a robot???
> -Also it doesn't support real multitasking...i would say it just fakes it...
> ...



1-Yes you can transfer over bluetooth see the video below, but I have other faster way.
[YOUTUBE]MhD85FZbgx4[/YOUTUBE]

2-LOL 16 GB and 32GB is not enough for you.OK other phones offers more than that ?How much you are using currently.But if you need more space use AirStash and there other lots of solution.

*i.imgur.com/RX2bc.jpg
[YOUTUBE]HrVFSopptns[/YOUTUBE] 

3-I think you have learn some basic science what happen when body get touch on any conductor.And this only not iphone who this issue phone like RIM's Blackberry Bold 9700, the HTC Droid Eris from HTC and the Samsung Omnia II.But in my personal experience I try that when I put my finger in  left bottom side and wait for signal drop and after that I can make a call and receive and also i saw other user who tested this.

[YOUTUBE]B_RP7Fn1w8Q[/YOUTUBE] 

4-iphone's multitasking is not real  is like 25% running and enough to run app Faster: P and pause when you leave and real multitasking will ruin your batter life,which is running in background.Is like when you load a page on browser but in the same time you play something  will ruin your battery life.Thanks i don't want to plug my charger every 30 min and its better computers.


5-When I have 3GS with 3 mega pixel and its better than other 5 mega pixel camera phones and iphone 4 is much much better.Same as like N73 camera is better than N95 ask people around you.And I think you are running for number 8,12 some thing like that but you don't concern about quality.Yes I already told its expensive but for sec just hold iphone 4 in you hand and feel and see the quality material then compare with others.

*i.imgur.com/o1PxX.png

Source

6-





> also it is entirely covered with glass i suppose(not sure)...its a finger print magnet....



You don't know what you are talking about .


7-Use skyfire and other way.



> So think before spending so much money...buy what is worth the money



So think before spending lot time what you have written and why and please don't waste time if you don't have references to support your argue.And I know how much I paying for what.I am not faster than you in typing.


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Iphone offers a very gr8 experience. Touch response nd interface is butterly smooth. Jailbreaking allows many cool customizations but only do it when u r sure of what u r doing. Coz for casual user it's a little bit tricky


but for customizations i will prefer android over ios anytime


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> -Dude tell  me one thing....are you even able to transfer files over Bluetooth after spending such huge bucks on the phone???
> That can be done.
> 
> -Also are you able to expand storage on your phone???
> ...




Before cooking up an opinion about a device which has single handedly shaken the world, do some research. Apple has shown that specs don't matter, user-experience does.

Read an unbiased user-review here: The iPhone 4 Review

And about the glass-surface of iPhone 4: *www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-iPhone-4-falls-1000-feet-from-an-airplane-and-survives_id17643


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> 1-Yes you can transfer over bluetooth see the video below, but I have other faster way.


Dude the transfer is between the phone and a macbook...can it transfer to any other phone...???



NIGHTMARE said:


> 2-LOL 16 GB and 32GB is not enough for you.OK other phones offers more than that ?How much you are using currently.But if you need more space use AirStash and there other lots of solution.


What if your memory module gets corrupted....is it replaceable and also can you recover the data??? This is not the case with memory cards...if they get corrupted or damaged you can simply replace them....data may not be recoverable though but you don't hv to stall your entire phone coz your memory module is damaged.



NIGHTMARE said:


> 3-I think you have learn some basic science what happen when body get touch on any conductor.And this only not iphone who this issue phone like RIM's Blackberry Bold 9700, the HTC Droid Eris from HTC and the Samsung Omnia II.But in my personal experience I try that when I put my finger in  left bottom side and wait for signal drop and after that I can make a call and receive and also i saw other user who tested this.



Dude even a nokia 1100 doesn't hv that problem.......if other phones do hv that problem then its the outcome of a bad design then...



NIGHTMARE said:


> 4-iphone's multitasking is not real  is like 25% running and enough to run app Faster: P and pause when you leave and real multitasking will ruin your batter life,which is running in background.Is like when you load a page on browser but in the same time you play something  will ruin your battery life.Thanks i don't want to plug my charger every 30 min and its better computers.


If it doesn't support multitasking then why fake it...why pay for fake claims...
When you switch between apps...it doesn't retain the info or settings you entered....thats not multitasking...



NIGHTMARE said:


> 5-When I have 3GS with 3 mega pixel and its better than other 5 mega pixel camera phones and iphone 4 is much much better.Same as like N73 camera is better than N95 ask people around you.And I think you are running for number 8,12 some thing like that but you don't concern about quality.Yes I already told its expensive but for sec just hold iphone 4 in you hand and feel and see the quality material then compare with others.



It might be good but it is sometimes noisy...also the flash is weak as compared to other phones...but still why not provide higher mega pixel camera...



NIGHTMARE said:


> 6-You don't know what you are talking about .


its is covered with glass and yes its is an efficient finger print collector...



NIGHTMARE said:


> 7-Use skyfire and other way.
> 
> So think before spending lot time what you have written and why and please don't waste time if you don't have references to support your argue.And I know how much I paying for what.I am not faster than you in typing.



I can understand you getting pissed as you own one of them...so just chill...and the fact is that there are phones out in the market which provide much better feature and are not tightly integrated than Iphone...

This one is just for your reference



pauldmps said:


> Before cooking up an opinion about a device which has single handedly shaken the world, do some research. Apple has shown that specs don't matter, user-experience does.
> 
> Read an unbiased user-review here: The iPhone 4 Review
> 
> And about the glass-surface of iPhone 4: Apple iPhone 4 falls 1,000 feet from an airplane and survives - Phone Arena



No doubt apple is good at giving what ppl want but its more good at making ppl believe that whatever they hv given is the best they hv....


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 24, 2011)

BTW guys if I get a deal streak for only 18500 i.e. US$400 then how is it??


----------



## NainO (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^ Heavy!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Dude the transfer is between the phone and a macbook...can it transfer to any other phone...???
> 
> 
> What if your memory module gets corrupted....is it replaceable and also can you recover the data??? This is not the case with memory cards...if they get corrupted or damaged you can simply replace them....data may not be recoverable though but you don't hv to stall your entire phone coz your memory module is damaged.



Why on earth would its memory module get corrupted ? It is one of the costliest phones & it isn't supposed to happen so. In any unfortunate case this happens, Apple has service centres.




> Dude even a nokia 1100 doesn't hv that problem.......if other phones do hv that problem then its the outcome of a bad design then...



Nokia 1100 has only a single transmitter radio - for network, while most smartphones have multiple radios -network, bluetooth, wifi, 3G, etc. which they need to fit in a limited space. So call it a bad design or call it a limitation, your choice.



> If it doesn't support multitasking then why fake it...why pay for fake claims...
> When you switch between apps...it doesn't retain the info or settings you entered....thats not multitasking...



iOS 4 supports multitasking. Audio, location services, network services, etc. are not suspended when running in background. Other non-essential services are paused in order to save battery life. Android implements true-multitasking but all Android phones have pathetic battery life. 




> It might be good but it is sometimes noisy...also the flash is weak as compared to other phones...but still why not provide higher mega pixel camera...


As I already said, Megapixels don't count on camera quality. The camera samples of iPhone are really astounding.



> its is covered with glass and yes its is an efficient finger print collector...


Might be. Is this a huge issue ?



> I can understand you getting pissed as you own one of them...so just chill...and the fact is that there are phones out in the market which provide much better feature and are not tightly integrated than Iphone...


NIGHTMARE owns an iPhone. I don't. (I can only dream to have one)



> This one is just for your reference



And here are the second and third parts of the same video series you posted, go through it:

YouTube - iPhone4 vs HTC Evo Part 2
YouTube - HTC EVO 4G vs iPhone 4 Part 3



> No doubt apple is good at giving what ppl want but its more good at making ppl believe that whatever they hv given is the best they hv....



I would seriously want to know how Apple makes people believe that their product is the best.

I accept that iPhone isn't any close to being a VFM device but it provides an unbeatable user-experience. And for countries like US where carrier subsidies lowers the cost of handset by a huge margin, people don't have to care for the cost of the handset.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 24, 2011)

> Dude the transfer is between the phone and a macbook...can it transfer to any other phone...???


First you tell me  the app which show in the video,do you check for what is about  ? This celeste app  allows your iPhone, iPad or iPod Touch running iOS 4.2 or higher to send and receive files from any brand of mobile phones phone from BlackBerry to Nokia and any computer ( Mac or PC ) that supports OBEX Bluetooth file transfers.Same as like Bluenova.Read before reply.



> What if your memory module gets corrupted....is it replaceable and also can you recover the data??? This is not the case with memory cards...if they get corrupted or damaged you can simply replace them....data may not be recoverable though but you don't hv to stall your entire phone coz your memory module is damaged.



If data has been corrupted you can recover it ? yes you can because itunes take backup of your device when you connect to your pc and also from itunes backup you can extract every single thing which you want.Now you recover data from your iphone yes it was possible but unfortunately  from 4.0 and later the raw dump will be encrypted.No-one has solved this yet. But if someone is motivated enough the encryption details are stored in /private/var/keybags/systembag.kb.So you are expert i think if you where data then you recover it right like memory card.

In the case of memory card as you mention they can easily change or replace.So here your whole phone  will be replaced free of cost.Its bad thing any one is it.

Two week ago my bumper power button pop out,So went to apple store and show him and you know he going to replace my whole phone it was funny he think this my phone power button but I show him again no its bumper cover then he just replace for me.I very happy because the price of cover is Rs1903.75. 





> Dude even a nokia 1100 doesn't hv that problem.......if other phones do hv that problem then its the outcome of a bad design then...



What you asked that time that was the answer and how you put the nokia 1100 here its high hand phone you compare with iphone, great and you some noobs and apple hater shouting about signal issue,I think they do no about basic science, what happen when a conductor touch with body and also apple provide free bumper cover for all iphone user which worth Rs 2000 and also I tested when hold the left bottom side and the signal gone after that I can call any one and received from any one,Now how its possible without signal Oh my god its miracle.You want to happen if company like Microsoft,Intel and Apple if they do any thing,So it's very easy to target because they are big name if some small player do that same people easily forget.  



> If it doesn't support multitasking then why fake it...why pay for fake claims...
> When you switch between apps...it doesn't retain the info or settings you entered....thats not multitasking...



I think pauldmps mention some thing.



> It might be good but it is sometimes noisy...also the flash is weak as compared to other phones...but still why not provide higher mega pixel camera...



Man what are you,I already mention earlier.As you can see Droid and Evo 4G is having 8 Mega pixel but they stand on 4 and 5 on Image Quality Ranking.Why you tell, ok go and read the review.But I think you have no concern about quality and people like you if they  got higher Mega pixel so they are happy "Yes I have higher Mega-pixel then you haha "
*i.imgur.com/o1PxX.png

Source


You need quality or mega-pixel and if you have better Megapixel camera it does not mean it give you better image quality it's also depend on your shutter speed.Now you tell which I mention in my previous  thread "why Nokia N73 camera (3.2 Megapixel) is better than  Nokia N95 (5.0 Megapixel)"



> its is covered with glass and yes its is an efficient finger print collector...



Man really you don't know anything anything.Thanks to pauldmps  to answering him.




> I can understand you getting pissed as you own one of them...so just chill...and the fact is that there are phones out in the market which provide much better feature and are not tightly integrated than Iphone...



The fact and evidence reflect here you don't know anything about phones,only you can read a pamphlet  and brochure then start comparing and argue with useless statement and if some try to show you why this thing is better than other with valid reasons you just ignore it "what is mean" it show you don like that product because you hate that company for your particular personal reasons , you don't know what is inside how they work and what is called value of money in which aspect.Really you can understand I get pissed, Really your understanding level is zero, you don't what you are asking and if some one try to give you answer,you don't even see the details what some one  talking about.You ask again the same questions again and again same as asked for blue-tooth transfer   and image quality.Its because you use to read brochure,I think you never read a review,Ya its better for you to used Nokia 1100,you don't know what you comparing with.Ex-Honda Accord pick-up same like Mercedes-Benz S class its does not mean does not Honda accord come to that category because other were Accord lack.Its useless to talk with you and please don't feed wrong information to anyone because you hate that company or particular product in your opinion.


For your kind information I am not Apple fan and I also I know how much premium they charge(Ex-Intel) and If you are capable to buy in bulk (Bulk means quantity goes in more than 5000),So apple will give you Rs7000 discount do you.But I used iphone from 2G to 4G, and I know that very well what is the problem with every series,its was improved in every series and also that time no phone is in the market to competes and compare  with  iphone competitors launch there phones after iphone.Take example Ipad why not other company launch there tab before apple samsung and HP so on.However ipad sale already on top same with ipad2.I also used Nokia communicator series from the beginning 9000 to 9500 (other phones also).I used E90 also but I sell out that phone was good but it's not in 80 series platform and these device are very capable  are doing lot stuff which other can't but it's needed modification in the files.The Communicator series is also expensive and it's too big to get inside in your pocked,people always shouted on that thing it's pencils box but the company wants you carry on your hand because this their executive or top class series.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 24, 2011)

@nightmare
The was the best reply that can be given to such peoples...
You rock buddy...ha ha ha...


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it me or people here seriously need to improve their english/wirting skills.i agree one is here to get his/her point through but atleast make it understandable..

Now for starters man i missed this conversation ftw.... 


@abhidev 
yes it was one of my enlightening moments which made me write such long replies....
From the looks of it this is gonna be even bigger 
.....anyone who criticizes any product is deemed to be as a hater ..so that's natural .....moreover anyone criticising not just any product but apple that too iPhone4, man these iPhone owners here will kill you 

@OP
Iphone owner will go to any lengths to get another fellow get one...this cult following is not seen by any device

But from what i can get till now is that if OP wanted to buy a phone...a decision would have been made till now.....or if he is waiting for the write advise then by the time we people here reach a decision.....a technologically advanced option would be available...... 
This is for the advancment @abhidev was talking about 

@pauldmps
ANyone who ownes or want's to an Iphone is a fan so although mentioned previously i don;t think his point of view is unbiased......it'll be unbiased when you give it to a person not having bought one and ask him to give a review... 

@nightmare
some serious issues with apple non belivers aka haters (not me i am on the neutral side and rather satisfied with my ipod  )



After all this if you are still reading coz i was unable to read most long replies here(including myself hence mistakes).....then it seems these guys have come straight from cupertino to do PR for iPhone not that it's need that but i'll say it's not needed...
It is a good device and remember even after all it's flaws(which mind you it has just like any other smartphione out there)...most new phones are termed as Iphone killers as a gimmick so dig on that and think.....
adios

p>S:Maybe it's time to buy a phone.....or else Iphone5 will be there


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ No nothing going to happen like that nobody is going to kill anyone.I am very lazy to write any thing like that but some time happens.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 25, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> @abhidev
> yes it was one of my enlightening moments which made me write such long replies....
> From the looks of it this is gonna be even bigger
> .....anyone who criticizes any product is deemed to be as a hater ..so that's natural .....moreover anyone criticising not just any product but apple that too iPhone4, man these iPhone owners here will kill you




Dude, both me and pauldmps , don't own an iPhone. (I own an SGS, and am quite happy with it. Eagerly waiting for GB  ) But abhidev, seriously seems to be trolling here, with most of his points being moot. I am sick of hearing the same things repeated again and again. (iPhone's camera only 5 mp, fake multitasking etc.)

But, I do think that iPhone 4 really has an antenna issue. iPhone4 suffers signal attenuation to a much higher extent than competing smart phones.



aakashdave11 said:


> @OP
> Iphone owner will go to any lengths to get another fellow get one...this cult following is not seen by any device



True, but increasingly I am finding lots of android fanboys, with similar RDF. Thankfully, not that much in Indian forums.. (Engadget, for one, seems to be infested with android and iOS fanboys ): ! )



aakashdave11 said:


> @pauldmps
> ANyone who ownes or wants to an Iphone is a fan so although mentioned previously i don;t think his point of view is unbiased......it'll be unbiased when you give it to a person not having bought one and ask him to give a review...



Not exactly. If you give even a Nokia X6, to a person who has been using a Nokia 1100, he might be suitably impressed. It may be unbiased, when the person is aware or has tried out the functionalities/features provided by competing smartphones.

Also, a person doesn't become a fanboy, just because he wants to buy a particular product.(possibly after careful consideration) It is only when you start trolling, and ignore all the deficiencies  (or as some fanboys do, proclaim it as a feature or an advantage!!!) of that particular product, that one becomes biased.




aakashdave11 said:


> p>S:Maybe it's time to buy a phone.....or else Iphone5 will be there



Better to wait for iPhone5 don't you think  (esp. considering the huge performance difference an A5 has over the competing Tegra 2 line up, in particular, the graphic capability. Plus, the prices will drop all of a sudden. *But, after that, it will likely be at least another 6 months, when we are going to see any big price drops.*(esp. w.r.t iPhone) So, June/July might be a good time to buy? )


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Why on earth would its memory module get corrupted ? It is one of the costliest phones & it isn't supposed to happen so. In any unfortunate case this happens, Apple has service centres.


What do you mean it isn't supposed to happen so...you never know what may go wrong...if it does get corrupted...will you be able to use the phone...NO you can't use it...



pauldmps said:


> Nokia 1100 has only a single transmitter radio - for network, while most smartphones have multiple radios -network, bluetooth, wifi, 3G, etc. which they need to fit in a limited space. So call it a bad design or call it a limitation, your choice.


it would rather compromise on something else than the basic purpose of the phone...connectivity...so i would say its a bad design for keeping it at that position



pauldmps said:


> iOS 4 supports multitasking. Audio, location services, network services, etc. are not suspended when running in background. Other non-essential services are paused in order to save battery life. Android implements true-multitasking but all Android phones have pathetic battery life.


How can you expect to save battery life while doing multitasking...rather shut down unwanted processes if you are interested in saving battery...




pauldmps said:


> As I already said, Megapixels don't count on camera quality. The camera samples of iPhone are really astounding.


True it doesn't count that much...the quality matters...but it doesn't beat when it comes to take pictures in poor light environments....



pauldmps said:


> Might be. Is this a huge issue ?


Not a huge issue...but still its a issue cz you don't wanna have finger prints all over your phone and keep cleaning it all the time...



pauldmps said:


> NIGHTMARE owns an iPhone. I don't. (I can only dream to have one)


It was directed to Nightmare and not you...



pauldmps said:


> I would seriously want to know how Apple makes people believe that their product is the best.
> 
> I accept that iPhone isn't any close to being a VFM device but it provides an unbeatable user-experience. And for countries like US where carrier subsidies lowers the cost of handset by a huge margin, people don't have to care for the cost of the handset.


I wouldn't say its a vfm phone...thats what I am trying to tell...m not a I-phone hater...all I am trying to say is that with that kind of money you certainly have better options....



NIGHTMARE said:


> First you tell me  the app which show in the video,do you check for what is about  ? This celeste app  allows your iPhone, iPad or iPod Touch running iOS 4.2 or higher to send and receive files from any brand of mobile phones phone from BlackBerry to Nokia and any computer ( Mac or PC ) that supports OBEX Bluetooth file transfers.Same as like Bluenova.Read before reply.



Dude why do you need an app to do that for you...seriously...you spend 40k on a phone and you need an app to transfer through Bluetooth....seriously hilarious!!!!!



NIGHTMARE said:


> If data has been corrupted you can recover it ? yes you can because itunes take backup of your device when you connect to your pc and also from itunes backup you can extract every single thing which you want.Now you recover data from your iphone yes it was possible but unfortunately  from 4.0 and later the raw dump will be encrypted.No-one has solved this yet. But if someone is motivated enough the encryption details are stored in /private/var/keybags/systembag.kb.So you are expert i think if you where data then you recover it right like memory card.
> In the case of memory card as you mention they can easily change or replace.So here your whole phone  will be replaced free of cost.Its bad thing any one is it.
> Two week ago my bumper power button pop out,So went to apple store and show him and you know he going to replace my whole phone it was funny he think this my phone power button but I show him again no its bumper cover then he just replace for me.I very happy because the price of cover is Rs1903.75.



So every time there is any prob with your phone..you'll get your phone replaced and till the phone comes back...what do you use???
and frankly how long do they replace your phone...for life....no right?? Also how much time does the replacement take? 
Once your warranty is over..how much the repair cost??? Won't it be easy and also cheaper if you have replaceable components rather than to replace your entire phone...stupidity man!!!!



NIGHTMARE said:


> What you asked that time that was the answer and how you put the nokia 1100 here its high hand phone you compare with iphone, great and you some noobs and apple hater shouting about signal issue,I think they do no about basic science, what happen when a conductor touch with body and also apple provide free bumper cover for all iphone user which worth Rs 2000 and also I tested when hold the left bottom side and the signal gone after that I can call any one and received from any one,Now how its possible without signal Oh my god its miracle.You want to happen if company like Microsoft,Intel and Apple if they do any thing,So it's very easy to target because they are big name if some small player do that same people easily forget.



Oh now you need a an extra bumper cover for covering the signal issue...how cool is that...so many free goodies to cover the flaws of the phone...you are happy coz they gave it to you for free...



NIGHTMARE said:


> Man what are you,I already mention earlier.As you can see Droid and Evo 4G is having 8 Mega pixel but they stand on 4 and 5 on Image Quality Ranking.Why you tell, ok go and read the review.But I think you have no concern about quality and people like you if they  got higher Mega pixel so they are happy "Yes I have higher Mega-pixel then you haha "
> You need quality or mega-pixel and if you have better Megapixel camera it does not mean it give you better image quality it's also depend on your shutter speed.Now you tell which I mention in my previous  thread "why Nokia N73 camera (3.2 Megapixel) is better than  Nokia N95 (5.0 Megapixel)"
> Man really you don't know anything anything.


Check this out...get a better idea what I am trying to tell....instead of getting hyper and stupid...
Nokia N8 vs iPhone 4 - A camera shootout



NIGHTMARE said:


> The fact and evidence reflect here you don't know anything about phones,only you can read a pamphlet  and brochure then start comparing and argue with useless statement and if some try to show you why this thing is better than other with valid reasons you just ignore it "what is mean" it show you don like that product because you hate that company for your particular personal reasons , you don't know what is inside how they work and what is called value of money in which aspect.Really you can understand I get pissed, Really your understanding level is zero, you don't what you are asking and if some one try to give you answer,you don't even see the details what some one  talking about.You ask again the same questions again and again same as asked for blue-tooth transfer   and image quality.Its because you use to read brochure,I think you never read a review,Ya its better for you to used Nokia 1100,you don't know what you comparing with.Ex-Honda Accord pick-up same like Mercedes-Benz S class its does not mean does not Honda accord come to that category because other were Accord lack.Its useless to talk with you and please don't feed wrong information to anyone because you hate that company or particular product in your opinion.



....stupidity and crap at its max...



NIGHTMARE said:


> For your kind information I am not Apple fan and I also I know how much premium they charge(Ex-Intel) and If you are capable to buy in bulk (Bulk means quantity goes in more than 5000),So apple will give you Rs7000 discount do you.But I used iphone from 2G to 4G, and I know that very well what is the problem with every series,its was improved in every series and also that time no phone is in the market to competes and compare  with  iphone competitors launch there phones after iphone.Take example Ipad why not other company launch there tab before apple samsung and HP so on.However ipad sale already on top same with ipad2.I also used Nokia communicator series from the beginning 9000 to 9500 (other phones also).I used E90 also but I sell out that phone was good but it's not in 80 series platform and these device are very capable  are doing lot stuff which other can't but it's needed modification in the files.The Communicator series is also expensive and it's too big to get inside in your pocked,people always shouted on that thing it's pencils box but the company wants you carry on your hand because this their executive or top class series.



...you are not an Apple fan..then why the hell do you own an I-phone and that too from 2g to 4g???...and please don't talk crap...



aakashdave11 said:


> Is it me or people here seriously need to improve their english/wirting skills.i agree one is here to get his/her point through but atleast make it understandable..
> 
> .....anyone who criticizes any product is deemed to be as a hater ..so that's natural .....moreover anyone criticising not just any product but apple that too iPhone4, man these iPhone owners here will kill you
> @OP
> ...


Well said bro...
@pauldmps
M not an I-phone hater...get it straight...



Hrithan2020 said:


> But abhidev, seriously seems to be trolling here, with most of his points being moot. I am sick of hearing the same things repeated again and again. (iPhone's camera only 5 mp, fake multitasking etc.)



Dude if you are sick of something then just don't participate in that discussion...also choose your words properly before giving any opinion about someone....
Why on earth do you think I am trolling here????


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2011)

Guys I wanna make one thing clear i.e. I can't buy a phone costing above 25K.
So finally I m making my mind for HTC Incredible S though I love Iphone 4 but it is is going out of my budget.
I will be going to near by showroom in few days(whenever I will get time)and will be checking the handset,If i will find it appealing then I will buy it. At the same time will also have a look at SE Arc and neo(if they are available for display).


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 25, 2011)

@abhidev

I believe that yo're not an Apple-hater but the points you're trying to prove are unjustified.

1. Memory getting corrupt is your cooked-up issue. Every phone has some internal memory be it 32GB or 32MB. It mostly holds the firmware, OS & other system files required for the device to work. If the memory gets corrupt, none of them would work be it the iPhone or any other device. *Internal-memory corruption is rare & this is not an iPhone-specific problem.* Further, internal memory chips used in phones are flash memories & have a much lower chances of failure than your PC's HDD.

2. There is a flaw in the iPhone antenna which causes signal to drop at few instances. I accept that. *However, this issue has been blown to a huge proportion without any reason whatsoever.* Talking about connectivity, only the phone radio has this issue - all other connectivity options work eg.-  Bluetooth, wifi, etc. Nobody will buy a cellular device, if the phone functionality does not work.

3. Fingerprints can never become a deciding factor when purchasing mobile phones.

4. You are comparing Nokia 8 with iPhone 4 ??????
An epic Nokia flagship fail with the smartphone game-changer 
A 12MP digicam with calling facilities with the best integrated user-experience device 

Seriously dude, get a life. 

An don't forget to read the letter which Nokia CEO Stephen Elop sent to his employees in which he accepts how Nokia failed in competing with the iPhone.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @abhidev
> 
> I believe that yo're not an Apple-hater but the points you're trying to prove are unjustified.
> 
> ...



I don't know what the hell is wrong with you...
1-I never said internal memory going kapoot is a flaw in I-phone...it can happen to any phone if at all it happens...dude...m talking about replaceable memory cards which can be replaced when damaged which is not the case with I-phone.  Also you have to pay helluva extra money just to buy a phone with higher storage...

2-your Bluetooth and wifi connectivity won't stop working if you cover them with your hand...

3- i never said that...

4-i had just compared the camera of nokia n8 with i-phone 4 to show how its an all round winner...not all the features...so just get a hold of your wrong interpretation before you react to something....


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think this tussle b/w you 2 is doing any good guys ...
But sure is nice for  Apple Vs Rest ...

@OP
I had a hint since my first post that ur buget was somwhere around the 20-25k mark......so buddy get a HTC desire and save ur hard earned money  if that is the case....and yes u require front cam but that feature is kinda absolute which i think someone discussed here.Most of the time video calling etc are of no use...but again in the end it;s ur choice 
So would recommend post your decision and stop the commotion.... 

p.S:yes i stick to desire again


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2011)

> Dude why do you need an app to do that for you...seriously...you spend 40k on a phone and you need an app to transfer through Bluetooth....seriously hilarious!!!!!



I think you never used any android and iOS phone even in Nokia for most of thing you need an app (exE90 its expensive phone). First you asked me iphone is not able to send anything from Bluetooth. When I tell you yes its possible just need an app because in iphone everything is his app and this reason why the iphone sale touch the sky. Here if I give you a simple solution but don’t want it because you are not looking for solution here.And you what is hilarious if you don’t know how to use the product and how they work and it's very easy to  blame the company due to insufficient knowledge:fonzz:, this is the reason you hate Apple. I never used Mac book and the reason behind is expensive and also the hardware compare to others are not up-to mark, I can get same hardware in other laptop in low price. But once I used I know why Apple charge too much, I never used that product because its expensive it does not means that product is useless:C_oath:.



> So every time there is any prob with your phone..you'll get your phone replaced and till the phone comes back...what do you use???
> and frankly how long do they replace your phone...for life....no right?? Also how much time does the replacement take?
> Once your warranty is over..how much the repair cost??? Won't it be easy and also cheaper if you have replaceable components rather than to replace your entire phone...stupidity man!!!!



First thing it’s never going to happen because the quality of product is very good. And I have other phones in spare for my backup and within week or maximum two week you got your replacement. Really I don’t the cost because I never found any one with this problem and apple offer you to extended warranty if you want. Yes if want you can change and replace the component by your own the site called ifiit they will be provide the component and guide. And if you are buying such expensive product and company know there customers who purchasing that product he is already financially strong that why he is buying and he can maintain it.Please don't buy thing if can't maintain it .



> Oh now you need a an extra bumper cover for covering the signal issue...how cool is that...so many free goodies to cover the flaws of the phone...you are happy coz they gave it to you for free..



I know all free goodies more than you because you are not user and you don’t want to be. If company offer something free which worth Rs2000, So what you gone do for that “No I don’t want it because your design is not good ask me”. As I mention many times to you can make a call without a zero signal, I tested these thing. It’s is not a big issue and if some facing lot lot issue,so there is solution also but you and other people like you with limited knowledge ingenious this issue.



> ....stupidity and crap at its max..


It’s applied on you. The member who reading here they know very well, what you talking about and what is your understanding level is.And you talking always negative because you don't like it and you don't want  if any buy this product.


Spoiler



*blog.geekaphone.com/files/2011/03/iPhone_Infographic_1600px.jpg





> ...you are not an Apple fan..then why the hell do you own an I-phone and that too from 2g to 4g???...and please don't talk crap...



I think you have problem in reading, it’s clearly mention I also used Nokia and other phone. This is crap for you because you don’t anything, its natural phenomenon happen when a person never interacts first time with  technology.



And Something you have to read first its only you who have a problem with Apple.

It’s J.D.Power survey time once again, and as is becoming the norm Apple’s iPhone has come out top, voted by users as the handset they are most satisfied with.Apple came out top ahead of competitors Motorola and HTC, with RIM’s BlackBerry being ranked last.The iPhone’s design, ease of use and iOS operating system received special mention in the survey results.


> The categories the J.D.Power judges look at are:
> 
> Operation (30%); physical design (30%); features (20%); and battery function (20%). For smartphones, the key factors are: ease of operation (26%); operating system (24%); physical design (23%); features (19%); and battery function (8%).



*i.imgur.com/AkRTV.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

There should be a discussion but not up the extent, where the discussion is no more about helping the OP but about proving their point. Particularly Abhi, pauldmps.. treat the fellow debaters with respect.

Locking the thread for 24 hours. Chill.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2011)

finally the tread is unlocked now...


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see many people 'overhyping' iPhone 4's camera. It is good, but not the best. The best camera fones have always been from Nokia, SE and Samsung. Here are a few pics, check them out yourself: Samsung I9000 Galaxy S vs. Apple iPhone 4: Collision course - GSMArena.com

Motorola ZN5 and Nokia N82 are the best 5mp camera fones which I've seen followed by SE C901. iPhone 4 doesn't come close to them. yea, but it has a good camera. Not denying that.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2011)

For me front facing camera is a must and if i will buy a phone without a front facing camera then it would be non other than xperia x10 coz it is available for 19-20K(thats really cheap as the phone is really very good and is also going to get gingerbread update soon).
Now the only options I m left with is Incredible S and SE neo.So I m going to wait a little bit for Neo and then I will choose one among them.

Though iphone 4 is also there in my list but only if someone will get that for me from HongKong(coz there iphone 4 costs only 29K)

BTW thanks all for ur suggestions....


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 27, 2011)

@OP
all you have posted now seems to be contradictory......are u sure you want to buy a phone or are just loitering around just to create a ruckus coz much has been said and nothing achieved.....NOM 

Ur budget is <25k then how are u considering Neo and Incredible....
Iphone 4 way outta ur budget...


n well never seen a Iphone,HTC fan moreover one who buys a SE after that  

p>S:all this seems fake better not be coz most people advise based on trust thinking all are genuine......but seems that is not the case...


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> @OP
> all you have posted now seems to be contradictory......are u sure you want to buy a phone or are just loitering around just to create a ruckus coz much has been said and nothing achieved.....NOM
> 
> Ur budget is <25k then how are u considering Neo and Incredible....
> ...



Hey I m spending a big amount so I need to think a lot and moreover both Incredible S and Neo costs 25K.
And yes iphone is out of my budget but if anyone will get a brand new iphone from apple store for 29K who is going to miss that deal(In my case it is just exceeding my budget with only 4K).
And yes I m a fan of HTC n apple but all guys out here suggested me Neo so that is why I m considering it as one of my options.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 27, 2011)

btw it is the mid end buyers who have to think a lot to get best bang for the buck ...no such worries for the higher end buyer.....just get the best there is right 

Seriously,if you want the best wait for some time(i know this wait game and all) but dual core devices are just months away and dumping 25k on a single core device will seem like a bad idea later....

although it is just a technological advancement.....will do the same work any HTC/Samsung did...but just to be sure u hv the best ....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 27, 2011)

ico said:


> I can see many people 'overhyping' iPhone 4's camera. It is good, but not the best. The best camera fones have always been from Nokia, SE and Samsung. Here are a few pics, check them out yourself: Samsung I9000 Galaxy S vs. Apple iPhone 4: Collision course - GSMArena.com
> 
> Motorola ZN5 and Nokia N82 are the best 5mp camera fones which I've seen followed by SE C901. iPhone 4 doesn't come close to them. yea, but it has a good camera. Not denying that.



Agree. Nokia N82 had a really nice camera. So sad, that in the age of super-smartphone picture quality is increasingly losing importance. (Yeah, there are a lot more 8 mp phones, but they don't come anywhere near the best 5MP phones out there, not even iPhone4.) I think spec-wise, iPhone4 has a really good camera (in terms of the sensor, light sensitivity). 

And one thing, iPhone's tendency to over-saturate works out really well in most situations (but yeah, the white-balance is awful) and it definitely has one of the better low-light sensitivity among phones. (wiithout flash). So, overally I believe iPhone 4's camera definitely trumps Galaxy S's, IMO. (And I found HDR to be a nice option to have, and really improved the quality in some cases).


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> And one thing, iPhone's tendency to over-saturate works out really well in most situations (but yeah, the white-balance is awful) and it definitely has one of the better low-light sensitivity among phones. (wiithout flash). So, overally I believe iPhone 4's camera definitely trumps Galaxy S's, IMO. (And I found HDR to be a nice option to have, and really improved the quality in some cases).



This is where Nokia overtakes I-phone when it comes to taking picture with no flash...also the flash of I-phone is weak as compared to other smartphones. Checkout the link i have posted compareing N8 and I-phone in post #71


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 27, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This is where Nokia overtakes I-phone when it comes to taking picture with no flash...also the flash of I-phone is weak as compared to other smartphones. Checkout the link i have posted compareing N8 and I-phone in post #71



Keep in mind that you are comparing iPhone 4 with Nokia N8, which has the largest sensor, (yet) found on a commercial mainstream phone!! That, it manages to barely keep up with N8 (in some aspects) and performs really well in video recording, while being among the thinnest phones (smartphones), you can buy, is  in itself commendable. (The lack of ext. sd slot, micro-SIM and the custom-designed A4 package, also might have helped).

I haven't done a direct comparison, but if my memory serves right, iPhone definitely has a much better (sans-flash) camera quality in low-light situations, when compared to the yesteryear's N82. (Of course, with flash, the results would be quite different).

Have a look at this link , regarding details of iPhone 4's camera :
Sizing up the iPhone 4 for shutterbugs


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 27, 2011)

abhidev said:


> This is where Nokia overtakes I-phone when it comes to taking picture with no flash...also the flash of I-phone is weak as compared to other smartphones. Checkout the link i have posted compareing N8 and I-phone in post #71



Nokia has only 1 phone which barely overtakes iPhone 4 in terms of Camera performance... and that is the N8.

Please look at iPhone 4 camera comparisons...

The first image is Nokia N8 camera, and the second is from iPhone 4... See for yourself...


> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/engxv90929.jpg
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ivz4x093080029.jpg





> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/engxv90905.jpg
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ivz4x093080005.jpg





> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/engxv90944.jpg
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ivz4x093080044.jpg


In my opinion, iPhone 4 is better...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 27, 2011)

@AndroidFan,

The Nokia N8 is trying to preserve as much of detail, it can , while iPhone 4 is doing lots of post processing which makes their photos much more colorful at the expense of clarity. 
Keep in mind that, post-processing can be done easily in N8 (once the photos are taken), if needed, to get similar "colourful" pictures while retaining much more detail. 

And probably, the primary reason why it is not done, while taking pictures is that the designers were aiming it at individuals who are thinking of replacing their P&S with a smartphone, who will probably place more importance on the detail.

*One important thing, the pictures have themselves being compressed,cropped thus losing details in the process.*

 Plus, some of the pics taken by Vlad, had a visible shake, implying that he hadn't shot it properly (admittedly due to the not so easy to capture hardware button that N8 has).

If you want more comparison pics. Have a look at:
Gallery: Nokia N8 versus Canon IXUS 130 – 9MP vs 10MP shots – witness the N8's precision pixels. : My Nokia Blog

Nokia N8 – closer quality to a digital camera than your iPhone 4. Closer to reality colours and higher detail. : My Nokia Blog

NOTE: 
1. Found it in that engadget link you posted, and I won't place too much faith in the source. But, the fact remains he and several others(check gsmarena, and others) found N8 to be the one of the best (if not the best) camera phone around.

2. I also liked the iPhone 4 pics more  (in the comparison pics engadget posted.)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 28, 2011)

I just don't understand why people are comparing iPhone with N8. It is just like comparing success with disaster.

It is not how clear a picture a phone takes but what user experience it provides. And the success of the iPhone & the failure of Nokia has proved this.

I quote a part of Nokia's CEO Stephen Elop from the letter which he sent to his employees:



> I have learned that we are standing on a burning platform.
> 
> For example, there is intense heat coming from our competitors, more rapidly than we ever expected. *Apple disrupted the market by redefining the smartphone and attracting developers to a closed, but very powerful ecosystem.*
> 
> In 2008, Apple's market share in the $300+ price range was 25 percent; by 2010 it escalated to 61 percent. They are enjoying a tremendous growth trajectory with a 78 percent earnings growth year over year in Q4 2010. *Apple demonstrated that if designed well, consumers would buy a high-priced phone with a great experience and developers would build applications. They changed the game, and today, Apple owns the high-end range.*



And I quote Nokia's former head of design here:



> The engineers at Nokia brag about the number of megapixels a new phone has. But they don't understand that if you can't find the button to use the camera on the phone, it doesn't matter how many megapixels it is.




So it is useless to compare N8 to iPhone in today's date. We'll discuss about Nokia after they've launched their WP7 phones & not before.

The only threat that iPhone has is from Android especially in the midrange so soon Apple would be forced to release cheaper versions of the iPhone.

And comparing Android with iOS, I just can say that they are different. Neither of them is superior as of now. So it is more of an personal preference & the money you have.

I think that this is the end of the discussion.


@OP 
My pick for you would be the SE Neo.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I just don't understand why people are comparing iPhone with N8. It is just like comparing success with disaster.
> 
> It is not how clear a picture a phone takes but what user experience it provides. And the success of the iPhone & the failure of Nokia has proved this.
> 
> ...



Lol!! You are obviously smitten with iPhone  ..

We are comparing the two phone's camera. When taken as a whole, N8 comes nowhere near iPhone 4...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 28, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Lol!! You are obviously smitten with iPhone  ..



The whole world is smitten with iPhone.




> We are comparing the two phone's camera.



I can get a professional grade camera in the price of iPhone, so what ? If it is a phone, it has to have phone-like features not digicam like. Unfortunately, Nokia understood this too late.




> When taken as a whole, N8 comes nowhere near iPhone 4...



So you agree. Since this is a "mobile phone buying advice" section, then shouldn't we stick to advising "as a whole" mobile phone to a user ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Keep in mind that you are comparing iPhone 4 with Nokia N8, which has the largest sensor, (yet) found on a commercial mainstream phone!! That, it manages to barely keep up with N8 (in some aspects) and performs really well in video recording, while being among the thinnest phones (smartphones), you can buy, is  in itself commendable. (The lack of ext. sd slot, micro-SIM and the custom-designed A4 package, also might have helped).
> 
> I haven't done a direct comparison, but if my memory serves right, iPhone definitely has a much better (sans-flash) camera quality in low-light situations, when compared to the yesteryear's N82. (Of course, with flash, the results would be quite different).
> 
> ...



Correct...but my point is N8 is much cheaper than I-Phone...all I am trying to say is I-phone is overly priced and you can get much better phones with better specs in that kind of money...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> The whole world is smitten with iPhone.



Yeah right  .. But, apparently not as much as you 




pauldmps said:


> So you agree. Since this is a "mobile phone buying advice" section, then shouldn't we stick to advising "as a whole" mobile phone to a user ?



Of course, I didn't see anyone recommending N8 over iPhone4 (provided price is not an issue. I wouldn't even recommend it over the original Samsung Wave(considering the price difference at that time!!!) 

But, you should keep in mind, we were comparing just the two phone's camera. And, yeah, I do think , if you need the phone just for making calls and taking good photos, with a bit of GPS use, and a little internet surfing, N8 might be a better choice than iPhone4.


abhidev said:


> Correct...but my point is N8 is much cheaper than I-Phone...all I am trying to say is I-phone is overly priced and you can get much better phones with better specs in that kind of money...



N8 is much cheaper than iPhone ,and iPhone is overpriced. Agreed.
But, going for N8 based on that would be ridiculous. There are much better phones than N8 with better specs in that kind of money. (Samsung Wave, near 300 ppi,SAMOLED screen, 1 Ghz processor, Wi-Fi 802.11n, BT 3 cost around Rs 6-8 k lower, when N8 launched!! I haven't kept pace with N8's price drop since!!. Besides , Galaxy SL has come now.)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Correct...but my point is N8 is much cheaper than I-Phone...all I am trying to say is I-phone is overly priced and you can get much better phones with better specs in that kind of money...



1. There are better phones (spec-wise) which are cheaper than the iPhone but the N8 is definitely not one of them.

2. Spec-to-spec, the iPhone might be way below other phones but it provides the best user experience any mobile device can. So its price justifies its usability.



Hrithan2020 said:


> And, yeah, I do think , if you need the phone just for making calls and taking good photos, with a bit of GPS use, and a little internet surfing, N8 might be a better choice than iPhone4.



I'd recommend Nokia X2-00 instead. Why waste 21k for the N8 ?

Or a 12MP digicam + Nokia C1-01 combo would also work & give better results.



And please stop branding me an iPhone fanboy. You can see my posts in other threads for proof.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

@hrithan and @pauldmps

The N8 was recommended with reference to its camera and not the overall features...definitely there are much better phones available.



NIGHTMARE said:


> I think you never used any android and iOS phone even in Nokia for most of thing you need an app (exE90 its expensive phone). First you asked me iphone is not able to send anything from Bluetooth. When I tell you yes its possible just need an app because in iphone everything is his app and this reason why the iphone sale touch the sky. Here if I give you a simple solution but don’t want it because you are not looking for solution here.And you what is hilarious if you don’t know how to use the product and how they work and it's very easy to  blame the company due to insufficient knowledge:fonzz:, this is the reason you hate Apple. I never used Mac book and the reason behind is expensive and also the hardware compare to others are not up-to mark, I can get same hardware in other laptop in low price. But once I used I know why Apple charge too much, I never used that product because its expensive it does not means that product is useless:C_oath:.


 Does that app come for free...or you have to buy it???



NIGHTMARE said:


> First thing it’s never going to happen because the quality of product is very good. And I have other phones in spare for my backup and within week or maximum two week you got your replacement. Really I don’t the cost because I never found any one with this problem and apple offer you to extended warranty if you want. Yes if want you can change and replace the component by your own the site called ifiit they will be provide the component and guide. And if you are buying such expensive product and company know there customers who purchasing that product he is already financially strong that why he is buying and he can maintain it.Please don't buy thing if can't maintain it .



Ohh gr8...after all you came back to those spare phone you have...what if you don't have any spare phone?? Also is it necessary that every I-phone user is supposed to have a spare phone??
Every company offers extended warranty... 
Why do you need to go through all those hassles of following a website n all...



NIGHTMARE said:


> I know all free goodies more than you because you are not user and you don’t want to be. If company offer something free which worth Rs2000, So what you gone do for that “No I don’t want it because your design is not good ask me”. As I mention many times to you can make a call without a zero signal, I tested these thing. It’s is not a big issue and if some facing lot lot issue,so there is solution also but you and other people like you with limited knowledge ingenious this issue.


The company is offering it for free coz they know that there is a flaw in their product if they don't offer their so called 2k free goodies then their sale would dropdown big time...



NIGHTMARE said:


> It’s applied on you. The member who reading here they know very well, what you talking about and what is your understanding level is.And you talking always negative because you don't like it and you don't want  if any buy this product.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No comments...u need to check your own brain stats buddy...no hard feelings



NIGHTMARE said:


> I think you have problem in reading, it’s clearly mention I also used Nokia and other phone. This is crap for you because you don’t anything, its natural phenomenon happen when a person never interacts first time with  technology.


rubbish....



NIGHTMARE said:


> And Something you have to read first its only you who have a problem with Apple.
> It’s J.D.Power survey time once again, and as is becoming the norm Apple’s iPhone has come out top, voted by users as the handset they are most satisfied with.Apple came out top ahead of competitors Motorola and HTC, with RIM’s BlackBerry being ranked last.The iPhone’s design, ease of use and iOS operating system received special mention in the survey results.



Dude are you some kind of a Secret Apple Marketer ????


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I'd recommend Nokia X2-00 instead. Why waste 21k for the N8 ?
> 
> Or a 12MP digicam + Nokia C1-01 combo would also work & give better results.
> 
> And please stop branding me an iPhone fanboy. You can see my posts in other threads for proof.



Because you'll carry your mobile everywhere. Are you seriously going to carry your mobile+camera every place you go, not just for vacation/special trips? (I know some do, but majority won't. So, N8 might be aimed at them, whoever they may be )


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont compare Camera of N8 with iPhone 4 

@abhidev: Each device in the market has flaws & their respective companies tend to remove the flaw either through firmware upgrade or new series design. I have read the whole thread & observed dat u r only pointing -ve points of iphone 4.Do consider the +ve points of iphone.coz always considering the -ve points will not allow u to make a final choice & the example is u only...u said dat u liked Nexus-S & waited for it then said other new version of new amazing models(from others brands) r coming...bcoz technology is advancing.But this advancement never ends & u can put an end to ur wait & buy a suitable fone....

Its no point in arguing with member who has been following & using the generation of iphones.bcoz theorectically we can comment,but the real punch will be on practical observation 

I also dnt own an iphone but will soon buys ipod


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Dont compare Camera of N8 with iPhone 4
> 
> @abhidev: Each device in the market has flaws & their respective companies tend to remove the flaw either through firmware upgrade or new series design. I have read the whole thread & observed dat u r only pointing -ve points of iphone 4.Do consider the +ve points of iphone.coz always considering the -ve points will not allow u to make a final choice & the example is u only...u said dat u liked Nexus-S & waited for it then said other new version of new amazing models(from others brands) r coming...bcoz technology is advancing.But this advancement never ends & u can put an end to ur wait & buy a suitable fone....
> 
> ...


Each device does have flaws but then the device with that kind of money should be such that you don't have to be depended on three other things to do a particular task...which is essential in a phone.(For example. I-tunes is a must to transfer media, then as he said u need an app to transfer through Bluetooth)
And abt Nexus-S..its not related to the I-phone discussion here....in that post what i meant was that technology is growing so fast that once you buy a phone and just after 2-months it either lies nowhere among the new phones or rather gets totally phased out...so in my case i waited for Nexus-S but it never released and now that its releasing it doesn't do justice with the price tag it has...much better phones are available.
Also the argument was basically to show that though I-phone is good there are other phones with better specs and features which are less costly than I-phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> post what i meant was that technology is growing so fast that once you buy a phone and just after 2-months it either lies nowhere among the new phones or rather gets totally phased out


This happens with every hardware be it a CPU or GPU 



abhidev said:


> Also the argument was basically to show that though I-phone is good there are other phones with better specs and features which are less costly than I-phone.


Yup there r devices which excels....but believe it or not Brand Apple is much popular around the world than any other device out there 

here is an example...
Boy A:hey look my iphone 3GS its gr8 ha...
Boy B:wow...iphone 3GS..
Boy A:ya...& now iphone 4 is also available..
Boy B: oh yes....I know....
Boy A:Hey u know motorola ZX model is also good....its new launched...
Boy B:what...ummm..no i dont...will have to google for it


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 28, 2011)

@ abhidev

Give me one reason why people are ready to pay such huge amount for such a flaw-filled phones when better phones are available at lesser price.

And don't give me such sh!tty reasons like 





> (Apple)is more good at making ppl believe that whatever they hv given is the best they hv....


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> This happens with every hardware be it a CPU or GPU
> 
> 
> Yup there r devices which excels....but believe it or not Brand Apple is much popular around the world than any other device out there
> ...


Thats what...my point is buy something which has more lifespan...i mean technology wise...I-phone is good but you can better specs in that price which will increase your phones life(dual core phones).

Also as I mentioned earlier...Apple does provide quality but moreover has excellent marketing technique with which every new product they release it creates a buzz all around...


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shits i missed it again......the jedi is back 

@Zangetsu

_"Boy A:hey look my iphone 3GS its gr8 ha...
Boy B:wow...iphone 3GS..
Boy A:ya...& now iphone 4 is also available..
Boy B: oh yes....I know....
Boy A:Hey u know motorola ZX model is also good....its new launched...
Boy B:what...ummm..no i dont...will have to google for it "_
That's the kind of stupid a** people who buy an Iphone...just to show off their new shiny toy....most even don't know what it's capable of..  
One has to get in terms why he/she is getting a smartphone....so
If 
One want's to show off,have a cool looking device with some features a closed markteplace.....PC dependency....DRM issues mind u nobody mentioned that.....and yes for where it was meant to be used...crappy network also(in india it's a joke [3g] )...on top of that the overhyped Antenna prob.... if one still has enough money to dump....  then get an Iphone by all means
Or
there are many better options....get any Motorola/HTC even Samsung xyz and u will be better off........

even Nokia is value for money.....and hat's of to them for never exploiting the customer even when they had >70% share...

@pauldmps - dude either u are or turning into an Apple fan just like our nightmare here...
_
"Give me one reason why people are ready to pay such huge amount for such a flaw-filled phones when better phones are available at lesser price.

And don't give me such sh!tty reasons like"_

Do you really need to spill the beans.....firstly most people buying these devices obviously have the means(no matter what crap they keep talking about their req as one can easily do most work even on a mid end device )...and like to get the latest gadget that sum's it up for most...


p>S:make an end to this i don't think any of us will change our viewpoint so let us leave it there


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:


> p>S:make an end to this i don't think any of us will change our viewpoint so let us leave it there



Yeah, better to put a stop into this ,instead of waiting it to turn ugly. This thread is just of couple of fanboys short (on opposite side of fences, so to speak) of turning into a mess


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> Does that app come for free...or you have to buy it???



It’s depends upon you. If know JB for iOS and Root for Android. I don’t think so in Ovi store, Android market and Apple store all app are free?



			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> Ohh gr8...after all you came back to those spare phone you have...what if you don't have any spare phone?? Also is it necessary that every I-phone user is supposed to have a spare phone??
> Every company offers extended warranty...
> Why do you need to go through all those hassles of following a website n all...



First thing I never saw any one with this memory issue seriously and believe me the quality is very good  it’s not Nokia who face this type of issue.Ok now you tell me what  happen If your Nokia phone go for repairing  then what you do please think before putting  your opinion.  But it’s not like Nokia service station which takes a whole month and then says; sorry the part is out of stock. And ask people what happen when there MOB go for replacement and also ask what happen when there GPU go for replacement who not having  integrated chip.




			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> The company is offering it for free coz they know that there is a flaw in their product if they don't offer their so called 2k free goodies then their sale would dropdown big time...



It’s not a big  issue and apple is not only a single company(Considering signal and other issue which is happened with other companies in future and past), but however apple  tried to resolving this issue and not only provided free bumper covers but also you can get your money back if you return the phone within 15 days. I think it’s better if got your full refund.



			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> No comments...u need to check your own brain stats buddy...no hard feelings



No offence, you comparing 5 megapixels with 12 megapixels it’s your stats. IPhone 4 was launch in June 2010 in that period no phone can beat him, when compare whole package  and that time at least it take 2 week to reach India for people who can afford it because the price is very high, so there no way to change the camera. Yes you can compare when both have a same number then conclude your decision. But in present time N8 offer only good camera.



			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> rubbish....


Really, you have written something which is irrelevant and useless. Please support your argument with valid point and explain in detail in the comparison with  iphone, it will be helps us to clear the doubt and you don’t need to ask same question every time. There are two quotes mention below. Regarding second quote you are talking about the memory module corruption please compare with Nokia and other phones PCB if possible.



> I
> (For example. I-tunes is a must to transfer media, then as he said u need an app to transfer through Bluetooth) (post #98)






> II
> What if your memory module gets corrupted...   (post #66)





			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> Dude are you some kind of a Secret Apple Marketer ????



Man I show you the fact. Accept it or deny it.

@aakashdave11
Can you clear me if some use or buy Apple, so he is apple fan? And what if some using Nokia so it’s means he is a Nokia fan and with HTC fan and Samsung fan and so on. According to your statement if any user used these company phones, so he is fan. Unfortunately I used most of them excluding Motorola.  As I remember you mention in thread you have ipod then you are apple fan. And as I mention earlier personally I've never had any antenna problems. For ex- I don’t know if any one checks this or not when I was using reliance CDMA and in some area signal just dropped and goes to one bar or some time no signal but still I can receive the calls without signal and talk until phone shows “No Service”.
Yes Nokia is value for money but not for his high end phone. Take a look of material of body and panel and quality and durability (when you open back panel just check the weight and smoothness while opening back panel, When you holding a phone which is expensive then what you feel it’s worth it), Body colour start fading after six months in some case or from corner  edges colour will gone soon .it’s so cheap from last three year at least and the strap they are using in their slider phones, if I am paying 32K to 40K for a phone, so I am expecting good features and quality and specially I saw this thing with Nokia and I hate it when you bought a handset  after one or two months the price will be fall down . Nokia phones enjoy visiting service centre most of the time and there services oh god; comments which you will  receive from service centres: part out of stock, Tempered (Liquid damage )  Sir it will take 2 week at least but one month if you have high end phones and allow me to share one incidence of service centre  : I remember my Nokia sirocco gold having some software issue then I deposit to service centre and they take 1.5 month for searching for a part and after that again I visited to the service centre  and son of a bǐƫch told me: Sir your phone  is dead  during the flashing, sorry but don’t worry company is giving you Nokia E90 in a replacement of your handset. I have lot bad and good experience with these phones but these phones more problem and issue than Apple.

*___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Guys if you really want to compare a phone take any phone then compare fully with another handset. Not like this N8 camera is good and galaxy offer you better screen. It will be help buyer also. For a satisfaction who are shouting on don’t buy iphone 4 they can ask buyer what I recommend him.
The thing is I used most of the handset that why I am putting my opinion and my friend using this handset, so we discuss together and compare it. (Not pointing anything here like “I am always right just sharing my experience”). If some here using N8 so I just want ask him “Are you facing any of these issue with your phone” Like - getting stuck, crashing, freezing during a simple voice call or using Ovi Maps / GPS or doing simple operations in some applications .Auto restart and reboots by itself.  Because one of my group mate faced this problem and there is solution also. 
If something is expensive it does not means its junk or not worth buying (you can see lot of things in your daily life.) Take example of Intel and AMD, ATI and Nvidia etc.  (You guys know very well who charge premium for their product and you pay and compare cases of cars). When I was buying a laptop my friend suggest me go Mac book and replied “No way” it’s very expensive I can get same specification in cheap price why should I pay more. However I decided to buy Dell but in other hand MSI offer me same hardware in low price. If you compare in term of service, (offer global warranty) Dell service is awesome in compare other manufactures. Dell offers next business day service at your location which is worth it, no need to run to the service station and I don’t have to wait for a week for replacement or repair because I don’t have  time for that, they just replace the part which is malfunction. Apple charge premium there is no doubt because they know there products are different from others (different factors) and you going to pay for. It’s not only apple who do this drama and there is fact when they feel the sale is going down or any strong competitors obviously price will be reduced. I wish it will happen soon, so I can buy Mac book pro.  
If you guys purchasing anything just compare with other in term of price, service, quality, and durability, features, design and resale value.


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 29, 2011)

@Nightmare
i don't have either the patience or time to read and reply to your comment....
but one thing i have an iPod but i agree that it is not the best or even among the top5 PMP devices in it's category technically/sound wise etc......but it is sure a nice portable device which i can carry around and has superb user interface that's all.....
but in your case you  are hell bent man.....ur iPhone is the best, has no -ve and is the best among all in every division.....This makes you an Apple fan...agree/disagree it is the truth....

p.S>bet when u owned a Nokia you were a Nokia Fan and so on...it is a trait which some have....and they r called fanboys...nothing wrong with it...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> It’s depends upon you. If know JB for iOS and Root for Android. I don’t think so in Ovi store, Android market and Apple store all app are free?


First of all I am tired of repeating myself again and again...ok now coming to the point...if u hv to install a paid app just to transfer files through bluetooth then that is something which apple didn't provide you by default...so thats a big limitation of not having Bluetooth media transfer.(not expected in a phone priced at 35k)



NIGHTMARE said:


> First thing I never saw any one with this memory issue seriously and believe me the quality is very good  it’s not Nokia who face this type of issue.Ok now you tell me what  happen If your Nokia phone go for repairing  then what you do please think before putting  your opinion.  But it’s not like Nokia service station which takes a whole month and then says; sorry the part is out of stock. And ask people what happen when there MOB go for replacement and also ask what happen when there GPU go for replacement who not having  integrated chip.
> It’s not a big  issue and apple is not only a single company(Considering signal and other issue which is happened with other companies in future and past), but however apple  tried to resolving this issue and not only provided free bumper covers but also you can get your money back if you return the phone within 15 days. I think it’s better if got your full refund.



Can't imagine to have a signal issue after paying 35-40k.



NIGHTMARE said:


> No offence, you comparing 5 megapixels with 12 megapixels it’s your stats. IPhone 4 was launch in June 2010 in that period no phone can beat him, when compare whole package  and that time at least it take 2 week to reach India for people who can afford it because the price is very high, so there no way to change the camera. Yes you can compare when both have a same number then conclude your decision. But in present time N8 offer only good camera.


N8 costs 20.5k and provides much much better camera than I-phone which is overly priced...i hope you get my point this time(camera comparison wrt the phone cost)...won't repeat for you or anyone else again.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Really, you have written something which is irrelevant and useless. Please support your argument with valid point and explain in detail in the comparison with  iphone, it will be helps us to clear the doubt and you don’t need to ask same question every time. There are two quotes mention below. Regarding second quote you are talking about the memory module corruption please compare with Nokia and other phones PCB if possible.
> Man I show you the fact. Accept it or deny it.


No comments...end of discussion.No patience left.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2011)

aakashdave11 said:
			
		

> i don't have either the patience or time to read and reply to your comment....
> but one thing i have an iPod but i agree that it is not the best or even among the top5 PMP devices in it's category technically/sound wise etc......but it is sure a nice portable device which i can carry around and has superb user interface that's all.....
> but in your case you are hell bent man.....ur iPhone is the best, has no -ve and is the best among all in every division.....This makes you an Apple fan...agree/disagree it is the truth....
> 
> p.S>bet when u owned a Nokia you were a Nokia Fan and so on...it is a trait which some have....and they r called fanboys...nothing wrong with it...



Really but it’s not looking like that. I never compare your device with other read once. I never write iphone is best device and about –ve point you people never asked me what is pro and cons because you guys are too busy to proving your point and enjoying in your ihater club. Man you are talking about truth and putting you decision “I am Apple fan”, so what I can say I am not only an Apple fan; Android fan and also Nokia fan. The thing is you guys don’t know how to compare a handset one person taking camera from another phone and screen from other phone, you are not assembling a pc here. And ask the person who creates this thread what I suggested him.
Ya, same as like you.

@ abhidev I understand what is your point please don’t buy apple product and it’s a reality apple product are expensive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Being a Fan is not Bad....


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2011)

@nightmare:  one of my frnd got an I-phone for 25k....wat say...should i go for it???


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 30, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @nightmare:  one of my frnd got an I-phone for 25k....wat say...should i go for it???



If iPhone4, definitely yes!!
If iPhone3GS, then go for it, if you love apple's products that much 

If iPhone3G, stay away from it !!

PS: How did he get it? Second-hand ? Grey-market?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> If iPhone4, definitely yes!!
> If iPhone3GS, then go for it, if you love apple's products that much
> 
> If iPhone3G, stay away from it !!
> ...



I would hv bought it if it was factory unlocked....I mean 25k is a gr8 price for I-phone 4...he ordered it from HK...also the comment was directed to nightmare just for fun...i mean after so much of heat against the I-phone...u know what I mean
 @nightmare: no hard feeling bro...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I would hv bought it if it was factory unlocked....I mean 25k is a gr8 price for I-phone 4...he ordered it from HK...also the comment was directed to nightmare just for fun...i mean after so much of heat against the I-phone...u know what I mean
> @nightmare: no hard feeling bro...



Oopsy :O


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wht abt HTC desire Z.. it is available @ 25590 in India


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @nightmare:  one of my frnd got an I-phone for 25k....wat say...should i go for it???



I think its a good deal.But depends on your budget.



abhidev said:


> I would hv bought it if it was factory unlocked....I mean 25k is a gr8 price for I-phone 4...he ordered it from HK...also the comment was directed to nightmare just for fun...i mean after so much of heat against the I-phone...u know what I mean
> @nightmare: no hard feeling bro...



None taken..
When your friend received  iphone 4 just used once and tell me you experience.One thing I forget to mention iOS it's play very important role.I don't have details knowledge of Mac and iOS how they handle their application.If you provide low end hardware to iphone he can run the application very smoothly because of his iOS and android do same but there their is the difference.I have try this when I have Samsung galaxy S.Please try it once and may be you understand what I am trying say here.
(Advised)And one more thing for your friend,as you mention his iphone 4 is not factory unlocked,just tell him save SHSH blob.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

abhidev said:


> one of my frnd got an I-phone for 25k....



Iphone 4 for 25k that too factory unlocked
Can you tell me from where in HK,I mean the exact place/address??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Iphone 4 for 25k that too factory unlocked
> Can you tell me from where in HK,I mean the exact place/address??



Its not unlocked...don't know much details...will find out and let you know...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Its not unlocked...don't know much details...will find out and let you know...



so wats he doing simply listening music,playing videos & photo clicking....
no calls  tell him to unlock as soon as possible coz if not unlocked then it wud act as Ipod Touch


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so wats he doing simply listening music,playing videos & photo clicking....
> no calls  tell him to unlock as soon as possible coz if not unlocked then it wud act as Ipod Touch



Obviously he will unlock it...


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ Unlock is not available for iPhone 4 for now.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally after much thought I m planning to buy Incredible S very soon(though I like iphone 4 and Desire HD very much but as we all know iphone 4 costs a lot and DHD doesn't have a front facing camera but one thing is there in DHD which makes it above all,it is its HUGE screen )
Now anyone would like to say anything???

And I would like to ask one think more I have read at many places that Incredible S doesn't support video calling,is it really true n if yes then why is it so?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

Android does not supports video calling by default. There are apps for resolving that issue.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Finally after much thought I m planning to buy Incredible S very soon(though I like iphone 4 and Desire HD very much but as we all know iphone 4 costs a lot and DHD doesn't have a front facing camera but one thing is there in DHD which makes it above all,it is its HUGE screen )
> Now anyone would like to say anything???
> 
> And I would like to ask one think more I have read at many places that Incredible S doesn't support video calling,is it really true n if yes then why is it so?



Android is still under development. You will get integrated video calling in a few months after upgrade. Till then, you have the option of using Skype or Qik for video calling.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 5, 2011)

guys please tell me any store/showroom where I could get my hands on Incredible S in Delhi/Noida(where it is available).And can just have a look at its software,hardware n everything before I buy it.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 5, 2011)

Do not rush. Have a look at LG Optimus 2X also. It got launched today. It's a really good phone.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

webgenius said:


> Do not rush. Have a look at LG Optimus 2X also. It got launched today. It's a really good phone.



Is it available in the market?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 5, 2011)

webgenius said:


> Do not rush. Have a look at LG Optimus 2X also. It got launched today. It's a really good phone.



Thanks for the suggestion but sorry buddy I m not going to spend such a amount on a brand like LG


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ If you think that LG is not as good as other brands, then you're mistaken.

Check the specs of the Optimus 2X & then say that.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ If you think that LG is not as good as other brands, then you're mistaken.
> 
> Check the specs of the Optimus 2X & then say that.



May in terms of specs it may be a good phone,there are many other companies which also have better specs in there products so it doesn't mean that they can compete with high end companies like HTC,Apple etc..
So what I m trying to say is that LG is not that bad but I(or should say one) can't prefer it over HTC or apple when buying a high end phone costing approx 30K


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> May in terms of specs it may be a good phone,there are many other companies which also have better specs in there products so it doesn't mean that they can compete with high end companies like HTC,Apple etc..
> So what I m trying to say is that LG is not that bad but I(or should say one) can't prefer it over HTC or apple when buying a high end phone costing approx 30K



I agree HTC and Apple have a reputation of excellent built quality and are premium products. Even I would be wary of buying a high end phone which is not from a premium brand.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont get an LG. Pathetic software, crappy service and the guys there have no idea what android is. And the Optimus 2x is ridden with a myriad of bugs. The only good thing is that its rooted. In fact, the first thing you have to do after you get the phone is to install a custom kernel from modaco to coz with the existing kernel the earpiece is muffled and the phone force closes all the time.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ If you think that LG is not as good as other brands, then you're mistaken.
> 
> Check the specs of the Optimus 2X & then say that.



For an iPhone lover, I find it hard to believe that you go just after the specs,for other phones.
As stated by others, Optimus 2X suffers due to the lack of optimizations done. From the reviews out there, it seems that Incredible S might indeed feel faster than Optimus 2X!!


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dont get an LG. .


For sure I m not going for LG even If I get a discount of 5k or so.
The worst thing about LG and Samsung is that these companies don't concentrate on the looks of the products,it should be of major concern.
And coz they are not premium brands I would also not suggest them to anyone ans also now a days HTC is having phone for everyone based budget,screen size etc. 
So HTC is ahead of all


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> For sure I m not going for LG even If I get a discount of 5k or so.
> The worst thing about LG and Samsung is that these companies don't concentrate on the looks of the products,it should be of major concern.
> And coz they are not premium brands I would also not suggest them to anyone ans also now a days HTC is having phone for everyone based budget,screen size etc.
> So HTC is ahead of all



HTC , unfortunately doesn't fare all that well, in the below 20k space . (Heck, lets talk mid-range phones. ) 

And, has the service in India, improved? (for HTC?)


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nexus S ?
It would be my pick, followed by the Incredible S. HTC phones have a short battery life, lack a spacious internal storage and have possibly the worst sound quality (earpiece, loudspeaker ans audio jack) of any smartphone IMO. Also, they take their time in repairing phones apart from having fewer service centers than the rest of the manufacturers.

The NS is a google phone, has decent dev support, 16GB internal storage, great SQ and guaranteed (and fastest) OS updates.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> HTC , unfortunately doesn't fare all that well, in the below 20k space . (Heck, lets talk mid-range phones. )
> 
> And, has the service in India, improved? (for HTC?)



HTC wildfire is mid range phone and costs only 12-13k and has foryo,5MP camera and other very good features,people say that optimus is better than it but I don't think so,it doesn't have a 5MP camera and also LG can never be compared with HTC.
And if we talk about the service than I think HTC phones hardly need it as I m using HTC touch from almost 2years and I haven't experienced any problem till yet,it is very durable as it falls from my hand every second day and though it has a 2MP camera but it is really good.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 6, 2011)

HTC build quality is very good, no arguments on that. They know how to make solid phones. Wont agree with you about the camera's on their phones though. Very disappointing cameras on all HTC phones (compared to Sammy, SE, Nokia and LG)

It all boils down to brand loyalty. If you like HTC - get the Incredible S. If Samsung suits you better - Nexus S it is. If you prefer SE, the Xperia Arc would be it.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 6, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> Wont agree with you about the camera's on their phones though. Very disappointing cameras on all HTC phones (compared to Sammy, SE, Nokia and LG)



I have used many HTC phones and I would like to tell u all i.e. their camera is far better than that of LG and nokia(if we compare the handsets with the equivalent megapixels)
Yes we all know that the camera of Sony Ericsson handets are the best and if it comes to samsung then yes they are also good.

@sid-> I m gonna buy Incredible S for sure.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I have used many HTC phones and I would like to tell u all i.e. their camera is far better than that of LG and nokia(if we compare the handsets with the equivalent megapixels)


You are completely wrong here.  Nokia and LG have always had better camera quality than HTC.

But Incredible S has a good camera.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

@aroraanant: htc cameras are better than nokia's cameras....wrong wrong....nokia leads in this section


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

@aroraanant: Buddy did u ever used N82???


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is better not to pick an argument with a HTC fanboy. Let the specs & expert reviews speak.


----------



## NainO (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^ folks at phonearena.com are experts (right?). Here's how they rated phones (/10) -
HTC Incredible S - 7.5
LG Optimus 2X - 8.5


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 6, 2011)

@abhidev,zangetsu,ico-> I m having a HTC phone with a 2MP camera from almost 2years and I haven't seen any LG or Nokia phone with equivalent pixels having better quality than it.... 

Yes the specs of LG might be better than HTC but when one is buying a phone of around 30K then it is also about status symbol,so it feels much better holding a HTC in hand rather than a LG or any other....


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

^^I do agree that holding a HTC is much better


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> @abhidev,zangetsu,ico-> I m having a HTC phone with a 2MP camera from almost 2years and I haven't seen any LG or Nokia phone with equivalent pixels having better quality than it....


As far as 2mp is concerned, the only good fones with 2mp camera were SE K750i and W810i which were launched 5.5 years ago.

But as far as 3.2mp (which became a standard since the days of N73 and K790i/K810i), 5mp and 8mp is concerned, HTC comes no where. 

And I am yet to see any fone from HTC close to N73 in terms of camera performance. Forget about K790i/810i and N82. LG Viewty had an awesome camera too.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

I used LG phones for CDMA only because battery performance in CDMA is better than GSM.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I think it is better not to pick an argument with a HTC fanboy. Let the specs & expert reviews speak.



Even I-phone fan boys wouldn't support ppl who criticize them...let the experts and reviews speak for themselves...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

^^same with Nokia fan boy.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> @abhidev,zangetsu,ico-> I m having a HTC phone with a 2MP camera from almost 2years and I haven't seen any LG or Nokia phone with equivalent pixels having better quality than it....
> 
> Yes the specs of LG might be better than HTC but when one is buying a phone of around 30K then it is also about status symbol,so it feels much better holding a HTC in hand rather than a LG or any other....



Then the Nokia E7 (or some Blackberry) would suit you better since you want a status-symbol. 

When you're spending 30k on a phone, the specs matter more.



abhidev said:


> Even I-phone fan boys wouldn't support ppl who criticize them...let the experts and reviews speak for themselves...



Please give me some links to "negative reviews" & "unimpressive spec-sheet" for the iPhone.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^same with Nokia fan boy.



M no Nokia fan boy....I was SE fan boy before but after the bad service I have left SE too.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> M no Nokia fan boy....I was SE fan boy before but after the bad service I have left SE too.....



Service means ? service centre or with phones


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Service means ? service centre or with phones



Service Center...bloody hell...they made my W910i useless..had given them to repair the headphone connector...it worked for few days and later the phone wouldn't charge and even the headphone couldn't be connected...when asked for repair...they said that your motherboard has gone kapoot...need to replace it for 5k...hell...can't listen to my songs and can't even charge it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Service Center...bloody hell...they made my W910i useless..had given them to repair the headphone connector...it worked for few days and later the phone wouldn't charge and even the headphone couldn't be connected...when asked for repair...they said that your motherboard has gone kapoot...need to replace it for 5k...hell...can't listen to my songs and can't even charge it...



whats the relation of mobo with cell damage...
I guess they wud have replace the inside with fake parts


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> whats the relation of mobo with cell damage...
> I guess they wud have replace the inside with fake parts



Whatever they did....they ruined my cell phone...thats why m now bit hesitant for buying SE phones....as SE arc is tempting enough...

Actually there is a pin on the board which connects using the connector to the charger/headphones....they said its broken and cannot be patched up...for that the mobo needs to be replaced...before giving it to repair it was proper


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Service Center...bloody hell...they made my W910i useless..had given them to repair the headphone connector...it worked for few days and later the phone wouldn't charge and even the headphone couldn't be connected...when asked for repair...they said that your motherboard has gone kapoot...need to replace it for 5k...hell...can't listen to my songs and can't even charge it...



Man you can find similar story with nokia service centre.They give you very awkward answer which is hard digest.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 7, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Man you can find similar story with nokia service centre.They give you very awkward answer which is hard digest.



Totally agree with u and also they charge a huge amount...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 20, 2011)

I ordered the phone on lets buy and I have also received it at my home in Delhi in a very less span of time and also I got a huge discount with the help of a coupon but can't get my hands on the device as I m out of town so will tell u more about the device and will also give the reviews as soon as I get my hands on it...
BTW thanks all for ur suggestions....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 22, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Congrats.



thanx buddy


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

Guys I have finally got my hands on my Incredible S.
I m using it from more than a week.
Its an awesome phone,the screen is cool and battery back up is also fine.
Any thing anyone wants to ask?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Guys I have finally got my hands on my Incredible S.
> I m using it from more than a week.
> Its an awesome phone,the screen is cool and battery back up is also fine.
> Any thing anyone wants to ask?



Congrats!!
What was the price you got it for?
What is your battery life on light loads and also when you are using the phone a lot? (with probably description on what you did?)..

Are you running Stock? (ie. no mods/custom ROM's)


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

I bought it from letsbuy and got a huge discount with the help of a coupon.Though the price of the phone is around 26.5-27K in market
The battery life is fine as I m a heavy user,2 days before on almost full charge(but not full charge) battery I was able to listen music for more than 6hours(didn't saw the exact time) and side by side was also playing angry birds and then also approx 20% battery was left which I think is good.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2011)

congrats dude...how much is the internal memory...also can all the apps be saved on sd card??


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

the internal memory is 1.1GB and I also got a 8GB card.yes there is an option to shift the apps to card and also there are softwares to do that if one is unable to do it.


----------



## _kshitij (May 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> the internal memory is 1.1GB and I also got a 8GB card.yes there is an option to shift the apps to card and also there are softwares to do that if one is unable to do it.



Hi,

Can you please give your views of Incredible S Camera ( possibly post some pics) and GPS of the device.

I am also planning to buy one soon but confuse in IS or DHD or Desire S.

Thanks in advance.

Kshitij


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> the internal memory is 1.1GB and I also got a 8GB card.yes there is an option to shift the apps to card and also there are softwares to do that if one is unable to do it.



I guess not all apps can be installed on sd...there are many apps that require to be installed on internal memory...in that case the internal memory becomes a bottleneck


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I guess not all apps can be installed on sd...there are many apps that require to be installed on internal memory...in that case the internal memory becomes a bottleneck



I have installed many games and apps till now and all have the option of transferring them to sd card and if there comes any problem then there is option to transfer them with the help free softwares available at android market



_kshitij said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give your views of Incredible S Camera ( possibly post some pics) and GPS of the device.
> I am also planning to buy one soon but confuse in IS or DHD or Desire S.
> Thanks in advance.
> Kshitij



I will post some pics very soon(today or tomorrwo most probably).
BTW I would suggest u to go for Incredible S coz I have used DHD and would like to tell u that IS screen is better than DHD,u can also see the video on youtube if u wish and also DHD lacks front facing camera and IS is more handy than DHD.
And if talk about Desire S then it has a 5Mp camera and a VGA front facing camera where as IS has 8MP and 1.3MP camera respectively and also Desire S has 3.7" screen where as IS has 4" screen which atleast for me is better.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 4, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I bought it from letsbuy and got a huge discount with the help of a coupon.Though the price of the phone is around 26.5-27K in market
> The battery life is fine as I m a heavy user,2 days before on almost full charge(but not full charge) battery I was able to listen music for more than 6hours(didn't saw the exact time) and side by side was also playing angry birds and then also approx 20% battery was left which I think is good.



Ok. So, you don't want to tell the price ..

Anyway, awesome battery life you are getting there 
How much of  browsing do you do on phone ? Have you set everything to auto-sync (always on?. ie. FB, Twitter etc..)?


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Ok. So, you don't want to tell the price ..
> 
> Anyway, awesome battery life you are getting there
> How much of  browsing do you do on phone ? Have you set everything to auto-sync (always on?. ie. FB, Twitter etc..)?



No its nothing like that bro, I got it for only 22,720.
The battery life is also good.
almost every day for more than 10Hrs I m connected to the Internet.


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> No its nothing like that bro, I got it for only 22,720.
> The battery life is also good.
> almost every day for more than 10Hrs I m connected to the Internet.



u got Incredible S or desire S for 22,720???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

^^buddy its been a long time...have u got any android cell???


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^buddy its been a long time...have u got any android cell???



was that question for me?...well i haven't yet...waiting for S-II to get released...


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> u got Incredible S or desire S for 22,720???



Yes Incredible S for 22,720 with the help of rcomlsb coupon(the time during which its cap limit of Rs2000 was removed).


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> was that question for me?...well i haven't yet...waiting for S-II to get released...



what about S-III


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> was that question for me?...well i haven't yet...waiting for S-II to get released...



S II is available on ebay for 37K.
for link click here


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> S II is available on ebay for 37K.
> for link click here



I m waiting for S-II so that once it releases it will automatically reduce othe phones cost....also I m expecting other phones from HTC to release


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I m waiting for S-II so that once it releases it will automatically reduce othe phones cost....also I m expecting other phones from HTC to release



If u can wait then personally I would suggest u to go for HTC Sensation and also give a look to iphone 5.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> If u can wait then personally I would suggest u to go for HTC Sensation and also give a look to iphone 5.



Buddy he is waiting since Nexus S


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

no iphones for me......HTC sensation??? well my budget is not more than 25k...if it falls in that bracket then well and good.



Zangetsu said:


> Buddy he is waiting since Nexus S



Ya right.....Nexus is available with an unreasonable price of 27k....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

@abhidev:But u r inclined towards which brand?


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

I am more inclined towards HTC....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

^^oh ya..after apple touch screen HTC touch is fluent


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

yup...but the only thing about HTC makes me stop is the pathetic battery life and tiny internal memory.....this way the pointer moves towards Samsung


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> yup...but the only thing about HTC makes me stop is the pathetic battery life and tiny internal memory.....this way the pointer moves towards Samsung



The battery life not good of the older handsets and also memory was low but if we check the newer handsets of HTC then they don't have this problem,consider the Incredible S it has 1.1GB of internal memory n i don't think it is less and its battery life is also good.


----------



## abhidev (May 7, 2011)

i guess 1.1 gb won't be enough later....as galaxy sl itself comes with 4gb....


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> i guess 1.1 gb won't be enough later....as galaxy sl itself comes with 4gb....



hey u also no that none of us is going to use a phone for a very long time,as I will be using for around 2years only


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> i guess 1.1 gb won't be enough later....as galaxy sl itself comes with 4gb....



Surely you would be using an external micro sd card? (Considering that most apps support moving to external sd, 1.1 GB ought to be enough.)

Having said that, I've grown used to having higher internal memory, so that there is no jhanjhat.(no need to worry about space constraints, except for storing lots of media, for which ext sd would suffice , if needed.)


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2011)

Ya most of the apps don't get installed in sd card....also many of the hd games need internal memory for installation and the cache files can be stored in sd card...and most of the hd games have a file size of around 50mb excluding the cache files....


----------



## _kshitij (May 9, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> The battery life not good of the older handsets and also memory was low but if we check the newer handsets of HTC then they don't have this problem,consider the Incredible S it has 1.1GB of internal memory n i don't think it is less and its battery life is also good.



So you are satisfied with the camera performance.. Lot's of site reporting buggy camera on IS and not so good still and video performance.

Kshitij


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2011)

_kshitij said:


> So you are satisfied with the camera performance.. Lot's of site reporting buggy camera on IS and not so good still and video performance.
> Kshitij



Yes I m satisfied...


----------



## _kshitij (May 9, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Yes I m satisfied...



Great! Thanks for quick reply. Waiting for the sample pics..

Kshitij


----------

